# Fall of Empires, Rise of a Republic



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

*fall of empires,rise of a republic​*_welcome to our galaxy known by many names amongst the advanced races it contains (to the zuntrak it is known as the coeliuk galaxy for example) and in this galaxy there are many sapient races from the promkra of guntral to the transok of linthal but amongst this large collection shine stars that have advanced far beyond there fellow settlers and have achieved travel amongst the stars and settling on worlds not of there origin.these are tales that have forged a legend in the history of our galaxy in the words of those who forged it but has been translated into your english i believe you call it.
_
“vol’trin come here i need to ask u something.”

“yes kra’wor what is it you want?”

“do you think this is a good idea,do you believe this plan will work?”

“of course,when have your plans ever failed.”

“theres a first time for everything,a first time for everything.”

a Zuntrak vessel lay still,it stood there in space above the surface of the planet ortyak III.the vessel was large,the length of an average moon and the breadth of a large city.at the vessels head was the great hall,this room was a large dome.the floors made from a crystal like substance,the walls were a great window looking out into the blackness of space.at its center a great tree from there home land of cruzamko surrounded by a small pond.stood at he far end looking out at the planets surface stood two Zuntrak.Vol’trin foe’s bane of froltra commander of the armies and fleet and Kra’wor fire heart of Cruzamko leader of the Zuntrak and head of foreign negotiation along with religious teachings.these two had lead there race forward and had both reached great roles as leaders of there whole race but they knew it would not last.they knew that contact with other races was inevitable and would eventually lead to war!and Kra’wor had posed a plan,he had sent emissaries to the farthest reaches of the galaxy to find the most advanced races they could and invite them to a meeting of peace on the surface of Ortyak III.one by one there ships arrived and as shuttles headed down to the surface thy knew it was time,time for negotiations to begin and to mark the beginning of the next age.

“Kra’wor my lord,the hive representative is here to see you,”comes a voice from the ships computer.

“let him in”

the two turn and walk slowly towards the door.as they approach the doors they slide open and a creature enters.a tall creature,roughly 7 foot and hunched over stands in the door way.he wears no clothes for his body is protected by a carapace and an insectoid like head sits on the end of a medium length neck.

“Kra’wor of the Zuntrak,it is an honor to finally meet you in person,”introduces the bug.

“ah you must be the representative of the hive worlds,much has met my ears of our alliance.now i must prepare my shuttle to the surface,you can stay on board a bit longer if you like but try not to take to long or well have to start without you.a shuttle craft is prepared to take you and your guards to the surface when your ready.”

upon bowing to each other the two Zuntrak walk past the ambassador down a long metallic hallway towards the landing bay.

ooc. ok guys this first update will be mainly you getting ready to start negotiations wether that be on your ship talking to the crew or on the surface gazing at the other races that have arrived.

Klomster=you arrive by craft to the Zuntrak ship,as you and your guards wander the ship you look about the ship watching the zuntrak hard at work.eventually you reach the head of the vessel and only a door stops you from entering the great hall.as a lone guard calls your name through a radiowave device you wait for the doors to open and to greet the leader of the zuntrak.once the two zuntrak leave you have a choice of either exploring(if so talk to me first) or just heading back to the landing bay and heading back to the planet.

the rest=ok you have a choice of either starting out on your lead vessel and either talking to another member of your race or wandering the ship or you can be landing on the surface via shuttle craft and then heading towards the meeting.

the meeting= the actual location for the meeting is a large crystal dome on top of a grassy hill,out front is a landing pad and in front of that is were you will gather before you are lead into the dome.

ok relatively short update just to get us started and the ship bit just so that we can get a proper feel as to what the race are like.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Kædæ sighed as the Sheinta Class Personnel Shuttle took off, somehow buffeted by a non-existent wind in the landing bay of the Meulianan Cruiser, the lead of three ships sent to this meeting by the Fædanærie. “Oela, water, please,” he requested of one of his aides, a young member of the Udæn who had proved exceptional for her tender age.

He settled back into the gel-pod seat that had been created uniquely for him, the absorbent material protecting his brittle, ancient bones. He watched as Oela nodded politely, and stood, quickly making her way to a sidebar where she took a glass and filled it halfway with pristine water which sparkled under the uundairn-powered lights, noting with approval her quiet, efficient demeanor. “Thank you, Oela,” he murmured when she pressed it into his hand. Another sigh passed his lips, and he took a deep breath. _‘New experiences such as this at my age,”_ he thought to himself with a wry smile; which caused one of his two Snæren guards to cock his head in question, but the old Fædanærie-Elect waved it off with an interestingly colourless hand. Tapping on the touch-screen buttons which resided on the right arm of his gel-pod chair, a slight pneumatic hiss sounded, almost deafening to Kædæ in the respectful silence that enveloped his shuttle craft, as a large screen lowered from the ceiling until it rested at eye level with the old Nyæni politician. A series of blinks later, and the feed split into three; on the left, full screen height and half wide, was the video invitation requesting the presence of a representative from the Nyæni race to this meeting. The right hand half of the screen, split in half horizontally, showed a three-dimensional image of the planet, which changed between various filters, and a video feed from a camera placed at the front of the craft. He absorbed the details, and sooner than he’d have thought possible an automated voice, smooth and calm, penetrated his concentration.

_‘Can all passengers please brace for atmospheric entrance. I repeat, can all passengers please brace for atmospheric entrance.’_ A hushed bustle overtook the spacious cabin as the other four occupants busied themselves. Kædæ blinked his ruby red eyes, which glistened in the soft light, and pressed a series of buttons on the arm rest, and smiled briefly as a gel-pad harness secured itself around him. 

The ship bucked gently, the first signs they were about to enter a breathable atmosphere, and the Nyæni Uutanaat tried to regulate his breathing. _‘I’ve always hated re-entering atmosphere’s,’_ he bemoaned inside his head, eyes closed. 

He thought of his family; the wife back home who had begged him not to accept the assignment. He recalled his response, too sharp; cutting, _‘It’s my duty. As your husband, a Tælan, Entiniraan and as one of the elected Fædanærie of the Nyæn. I’m going.’_ He shuddered, slightly abhorred by how he’d reacted. She’d been shocked; he had never spoken to her like that before. And then, before he knew it, a voice was talking to him. 

“Kædæ, we’re coming in to land. K... Kædæ?” He opened his eyes, blinking at the natural light filtering through partially tinted windows, becoming more transparent by the second. He, once more nodded, and turned off the screen, before sending it rising back to the shuttle’s ceiling. 

“Make ready, Oela. This gathering could mark a new stage of Nyæni history. And you will be there to witness it.” 

---------------------------------------​
Half an hour later, and the Sheinta had been settled neatly on the grassy flatland before the crystal dome whilst Kædæ composed himself. He finally emerged, using a walking stick made of Niindali Noerneft. He was flanked by his Snæren guards, each wearing silver-white robes under their ceremonial armour; swords sheathed on their backs. Kædæ kept his face studiously blank as he made his way to the crystal dome, impressed with his surroundings. The air smelt clean, and there was little excess noise permeating the air. “Olea, walk with me,” he requested, his voice rather quiet but commanding obedience, even though that wasn’t his intent. The aide appeared at his side almost instantly, a comp-tab ready in her hands. “I would like you to make your own minutes of this gathering, as well as you can. And also, find out which other races and civilisations are represented. We must have all the knowledge we can to reach any decisions. The Council has entrusted their power to us in this matter, and we cannot make the wrong decision, lest we go down in the history of our race in infamy.” The statement, though sounding pretentious to the Fædanærie-Elect even as he said it, rang oddly true, as if he hadn’t truly realised the implications before he voiced them. His primary aide nodded, and he dismissed her with a wave. _‘And to enter the den of the lineiren [lion] we await,’_ he thought as he awaited the other representatives, taking a deep breath and wishing for a seat. _'Too early for my old bones,'_ he thought, before chuckling. He knew he was still as hale and hearty as could be wished for.

---------------------------------------​
OOC: So, SoA, I'm hoping this is a satisfactory opening post


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Ivan was aboard the helm of his ship looking through the window at the quantum gate network as the colour and ever winding tunnel spanned out in front of him and whizzed by. All around him other cybrans worked keeping the ship on the way instead of randomly whizzing off into some other part of space. Ivan breathed in and asked for a status report from the pilot known as Hex5. "We will be arriving in a few secounds Son of the father." He replied and turned away working on the consle in front of him. Ivan looked at his reflection. He looked like a ambassador who had never seen combat before not the man who had passed his studies with flying colours and held off a terrorist attack against his father. His outfit was black with red trim and the symbol of the Cybran over where his heart was.

"Do you dislike the outfit my boy' asked the voice of his father in his mind. All Cybrans are linked through their AI with those most important people to themselves like fathers and mothers and through marrige their partners. 'If im perfectly honest father the outfit makes me look like a diplomat not the warrior I am' he replied wiping his hand over the cold metal of his forehead. 'My boy this is not about how you personally feel but for the benefit of the Cybran nation. Oh yes' Dr Brackman retorted and by the way he put it their was no more questions then the blue of quantum network turned into the black of space.

The shockwave of the ship leaving quantum space rippled through and shook the other ship slightly if this was on a planet the ground would of been a crater and scorched ground from where the ACU left quantum network. The other ship was huge much bigger then their diplomat ship and looked like it could house an entire city onboard. "We have arrived son of the father" said Hex5 looking up from his consle and at the massive ship. "send out engineers to construct a return gate for us" ordered Ivan as he left the bridge and headed towards the landing vessel.

Ivan was on a seat looking out at his ship as he saw the engineers fly out and start building a massive cundrical like object. His communications expert sent a message out saying that it was their way of getting home but he wasn't sure whether they would take heed of the message or just destroy the object which would be bad they only brought enough mass for one. 'Don't worry my boy they will not destroy the gate.' said the voice of his father and being soothed by the voice of his father he calmed himself down and prepared to represent his nation.

He landed in the space port and straitend his shirt and openned the door to some of the species he was just about to meet. They began to talk to each other and his AI got to work translating their language and saving the information in a data base in the main Cybran node. so far he knew how to strike up a conversation but this would be only one of the many languages he would have to speak to ensure the saftey of his race.

Walking down the steps the new spicies approached him and spoke in the language his AI was still decivering. Smiling he nodded and hoped it was the right action. One of the aleins gestired for him to folloe and he did thusly. He was led to some form of transport and was put on board and the vechile sped off. 'The translation of the language is complete what a facinating discovery. Oh yes' said his father as information which his AI just recived flooded into his brain.

He arrived at the building and walked inside into a waiting area. Ivan looked around and walked into lobby and found a corner to sit in this would allow him to translate the languages of the other spicies without drawing attention to himself and with this he prepared himself


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

_The three Sep'Pas cruisers entered atmosphere, half-invisible. They were small, but only visible to the very trained eye. They zoomed down at breakneck speed, slowly shedding their invisibility, and halted abruptly at the roof of a forest. The craft slowly descended, and disgorged their passengers into the heart of an unknown environment.
_

"All scanners green. Just the 21 of us, sirs." informed Huz'Talok, the delegation's Ksi'Tek. "The trees register negative for hostility."

"Thank you, Huz'Talok. Should we get going?" replied Zan'Trut, looking from the Ksi'Tek to the Su'Jan. His first meeting with Anz'Kull was scary at the least - a chosen warrior, born to die at a predetermined time, on a predetermined day, in a predetemined Fel'An. And that's short of his combat capabilities. He shuddered to himself at the thought.

"Yes, I believe we should. Eli'Jan, spread out." began the Su'Jan. "Be watchful for the others. We may be promised safety, but we should be on guard anyway." 

And so did the four-legged host begin to plod through the forest, not attracting any attention. At the front walked the Su'Jan, his armour over all but his head. The Eli'Jan, the chosen guards, handpicked by Anz'Kull himself, circled the group. At the centre was Zan'Trut, pondering and keeping his mind open to Mag'Lo to replenish his Maj'Fol supplies. Finally, the other Fel'Ra - scientists, priests, healers, artists, assassins and politicians - went between the ambassador and the Eli'Jan. Though not as cohesive as one would imagine, the host was quite together. 

The Mos'Kul was deep in imagination, rarely for him. He wondered deeply about exactly who and what he would meet and converse with. Would they make his job easy? Or would they force him to become known for trying and failing? Would they be exotic, impossible beings? Or would they be like them - furry and deceptive? 

He, of course, had the burden of one of the greatest tasks of any of his race - his mere words could spell death or prosperity for thousands. He could bring these races closer to his, or send them far as enemies. Should things go massively awry, he had his spell, and 5 of the greatest living Jan'Sou warriors. 

His thoughts began to dissipate as he drew nearer to the meeting place. They had already left the forest by the time he had finished thinking of the bad scenarios, and by the time these thoughts (including the good scenarios) were finished, they were in the middle of a massive plain, with a grassy hill not too far away. Atop the hill was a massive glass dome, and a landing pad was recognisable on the other side. At this point, Anz'Kull sent a pair of Eli'Jan back to the ships to guard them. 

Continuing on, Zan'Trut moved ahead to talk to the Su'Jan. "Do you have a moment?" he asked. Upon a small nod, he continued. "For I have a question. Do you mind staying near to me during the meeting? I need to know what's best for us militarily, and I am not versed in warfare."

"I would be happy to. It might even scare some of these Opa'Dwe if they wish us harm." replied Anz'Kull, as they began the ascent of the hill.

"Thank you. I tell you this now rather than before the trip, as some of the council may have seen it as weakness."

"I said nothing of it being weak or not. I shall decide when the negotiations have started." concluded the Su'Jan, as the party ascended the hill. Two Eli'Jan moved forwards to flank the Mos'Kul and Su'Jan, as they stood adjacent.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

The vibration of the entry into the planet's atmosphere coursed through Erishak-Shuroz'Zelsas, a sensation he rather enjoyed. The Overlord would attend this conclave and hear what is to be offered. Whether or not it would be beneficial for the Dominion, for the Shi'Urs'Ak, would remain to be seen. He closed his ruby eyes, harkening back to a conversation back onboard the _Uri'Shek'Ur_ with the words of Hierophant Isyk'Yr echoing in his ears. "My Lord what if these Esh'ur make use of the ultimate blasphemy, the Gods would not be pleased of our allegiances". Erishak chuckled as he remembered his reply, "last time I checked, our beliefs are restricted to us only". Nursing a bio-glass of Bloodvine, the Overlord supped its contents, relishing the sweet taste of the wine, wandering away from the situation he pondered whether or not they would share his appreciation of it. 

Either way he had a few bottles to give to those who would try it, possibly laying another foundation for an alliance. His mind called for a mirror-shell to manifest, the shuttle's flesh opened up and from its organic depths came a fin of reflective chitin. For this occasion, Erishak chose to wear his armour, the Zla'Serak shell shimmered with power. He also wore a pair of gold and bone earrings, an abdominal robe of Nyaeni skin pierced with bone and his red and white hair was divided into four braids. Ever the cautious one, the Overlord took his favoured weapons with him, the bone-venom sword Arzl'Gath, his left hand was clad within the needled form of the gauntlet Mak'Akli'Tar and on the same hand lay the venomphage ring. Erishak adjusted his tail with a few rings of gold and placed a sheath over its blade and curled it around his waist like a belt. 4 figures then entered the chamber, clad in golden chitin armour, cloaks of flayed Menoetian skin and glaives of crystalline bone one unhelmeted Moloch spoke "my lord, we are landing now", he nodded "very good Akl'Shur Mek'Hash'Ar".

-----------------------​
The crystalline architecture of Ortyak III, to Erishak, was breathtaking. Clearly this was hand carved, a natural means to make beauty. However the sight of the planet's transports, no doubt belonging to other cultures, and mechanical as well. This left a sickening taste in the Overlord's mouth, his people's major dislike coming to the fore. His mind then wisked to the Menoetian Empire, wondering if they will attend, he licked his teeth. They were good warriors and certainly had a fiery taste. "Now Akl'Shur to the meeting we go, to encounter others and fate itself".

will this do?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Dur’fa’e opened his eye. He then blinked, twice. Looking around he saw that he had awoken while they were travelling in the vortex. Colours of every shade flashed past as he travelled down a tunnel of light. Dur’fa’e looked around him and saw, as he expected, around twenty other Flusen from Tribe Jamina. With their sandy fur blowing in the wind and their green eyes glowing they were an peculiar sight. Their mental song was impressive and Dur’fa’e opened his mind and joined his Tribe brothers in carrying them through space. Their destination was a distant planet that the Chief had detected multiple asteroid fragments on and so had sent Dur’fa’e to collect them. This was the first journey of its type, the first to go beyond Crinitus and her moons. But Dur’fa’e did not fear the unknown, he embraced it.

As Dur’fa’e helped to propel them through space he felt a presence approach and heard what only could be described as a polite mental cough. Dur’fa’e left the mental song and his eye dimmed. He blinked before opening his eye again and meeting gazes with the emerald eye before him. As he met looks with the Flusen he heard the voice of it.

“Jamina Council member, Dur’fa’e. I wish to inform you that we are nearing our destination. We should be there shortly. What would you have us do upon arrival?”

“Thank you. I think it wise that we first investigate the planet. We do not know it’s climate or size so we should find out before searching for the asteroid shards”

“Wise words indeed”

Dur’fa’e nodded as the other Flusen moved away. Dur’fa’e looked around once more before tuning his mind once more to the mental song that was propelling them through space. And sure enough soon enough the song came to an end and they left the vortex. Dur’fa’e quickly left the song, his eye dimming once more. He moved as quickly as he could to the large group of Flusen and spoke to them all.

“I am sure you all know why we are here. And our priority is indeed to secure the asteroid shards and return them to the Mind Pool. But I see this as an opportunity to visit a new world and learn it’s secrets. So follow me as we explore this new world."

A single note of agreement echoed from all the Flusen and Dur’fa’e turned to face the new world. They were in a thick forest, and in the distance Dur’fa’e could hear water crashing against rocks. He blinked once more before setting off into the new world.


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

*The Menoetian Empire*

Deimos looked out of the starboard observation deck and sighed. No doubt his actions in the following days will put his name down in Menoetian history. What worried him was what will he be remembered for? The Stratēgos who weakened the Empire by joining an alliance with inferior races who try to ruin the grand culture and heritage of Menoetius? Or the Stratēgos who plunged the the Empire into a long and bloody war against an alliance of technologically advanced enemies? 

His personal feelings were clear. The Empire doesn't need any of these inferior races, we've forged an empire and defeated countless enemies ourselves. The reflection of the grinning silver skull mask covering half of his face a grim reminder of the battle that had made his name. Why should help these aliens?

However, the Red Empress herself had took him aside before this mission and implored him to look at the alliance treaty, study it and consider it. Having allies is something we Menoetians have never experienced, we have always fought againt anyone who is different. Let us see what we can offer each other...

Deimos was jolted out of his thoughts by a voice sounding throughout the ship.

_"All hands, brace for atmospheric entry"_

Deimos turned round and felt the low rumble of the ship straining as it entered the planets atmoshpere. He leaves the observation deck and heads towards the command deck.


"Have our scanners found anything?" Deimos asked his Navigator as he entered the command deck.

"No, Próta-Stratēgos. We can see other ships but there technology is... different. It's not compatible with ours. It'll take at least a day before we can get any sort of information on these aliens."

"Very well, keep it up. Prepare my shuttle."


Deimos left the command deck and headed towards the hanger bay. Waiting by his shuttle were his honour guard and his second and third in command. Stratēgos Aléxandros and Lochagós Ēlektra. They salute as he approaches.

"Kaliméra Próta-Stratēgos. Am I to join you on the surface." Aléxandros enquired.

"No Aléx, I'll just take Ēlektra. You stay here and keep the men ready for battle."

"You suspect something Próta-Stratēgos?" Ēlektra chipped in.

"No Ēlektra, I just dont trust aliens. Aléxandros, if you recieve the signal 'θανάτου' the situtaion on the surface has been compromised. Rejoin the fleet and inform the Council that negotiations have failed.

"But Próta-Stratēgos-"

"That's an order Aléx"

Deimos entered the shuttle with Ēlektra and a guard of 4 men. Aléxandros had suggested using a pair of the Athēnâ class mechs as an honour guard but Deimos didn't want to show off our big guns... yet.

As the shuttle plummeted towards the planet, Deimos looked on as Ēlektra checked and sharpened her dual spathí. Preferring to forgo any firearms, she was a beautiful whirlwind of death in combat. Somewhat a legend in the fleet, the men of the honour guard looked at her, barely concealing their open mouths. Deimos smiled, he didnt need to show off. Everyone knew what he was capable of with his Kólasi pistol and his augmetic arm.

As they land Deimos see's that the meeting place is in the middle of a lush green clearing. In the centre there is a hill and on top lies a large crystal structure.

"That must be the meeting place... Let's get this over with." 

Deimos marched out of the shuttle, flanked by Ēlektra and followed by the guards.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

The craft shook violently as it entered the atmosphere, Lorna hated this part of space travel, and it showed. She looked over at her formal guard, Admiral Lev Kellum of the _Ember of Apocalypse_ battlegroup, the Compact had spared no expense in ensuring that their first meeting with these alien races was one from a position of strength, Lorna felt a pang of jealousy over the man's calm composure, he almost didn't even seem to notice the violent shaking, and was staring into the distance, obviously contemplating what was about to happen; then again, Lorna thought to herself, he was once with the Orbital Cavalry, so this landing must be quite tame for him. 

Admiral Kellum was running through all the possible ways in which the meeting could go horribly wrong, and that was scenarios which he had the abilities to fix, he tried not to even think about the ways that it could all be a political feth up. Not for the first time he wished that he could've brought the battlegroup into orbit, as it was he had been ordered to keep the fleet at the system's outskirts so as not to upset their hosts, any strike craft from the _Ember_ would take almost a day to reach their position, by which point it may be too late. Then one had to consider the sector which the fleet was leaving only the _Kursk_ and the _Stalingrad_ to defend, their absence had been widely advertised, despite Kellum's objections, and he expected a spike in piracy which the reduced battlegroup had to deal with. As the shuttle finally came to a stop on the landing pad, Kellum sighed at his situation, he could only hope for the best.

The party exited the landing craft with practised efficieny, not wanting to make a single mistake on such a momentous occasion. Kellum spared glances at the other designated landing zones, noticing some were empty and taking in the diversity of the alien vessels, some didn't even look like they were mechanical! Then, as his gaze drifted, Kellum groaned inwardly, _they_ were here. The Nyaen and the Compact had encountered each other in the past, and what the Compact had first thought was a golden opportunity for a beneficial trade agreement erupted into a series of brief skirmishes that killed many on both sides. Only hastily arranged negotiations pushed back all out war, something which neither side wanted, but Kellum still had a bone to pick with those things. Lorna too, noticed the Nyaen vessel, she had expected as much, if the Compact had been contacted then so too would their close neighbours, it just made her job a lot more difficult than it had to be; she could only hope that her Nyaen counterpart was no fool and they could avert some kind of diplomatic incident in front of so many other races.

Upon reaching the great dome that dominated the sky, Lorna turned to her escort, with one of her trade mark smiles plastered on her face, enough to shoot any man down; "Admiral, I haven't had the chance to personally thank you and your men for escorting me here, as I understand it one of your stature and rank has many pressing concerns." Kellum rose his hand, not biting, he liked this Lorna Corvitz, but she was a politician so he knew what she wanted, he'll pose for the photo shoots and the hand shakes, but he had a job to do. "Please Miss Ambassador, you're too young for likes of and old fighter like myself."
"Too right ma'am, and the _Ember_ would kill the Captain if she caught him cheating!" the young soldier had a mischievous grin and Lorna laughed along with the other men despite herself, releived not for the first time that the famed Admiral before her was a soldier and not one of her rivals, the respect he commanded with his men was evidence enough of what he might achieve in governance. Lorna nodded her understanding to the Admiral, he wanted to keep his distance from the backroom scheming, before they entered the great meeting chamber.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The metal pod was great, and you could be awake inside. Interesting.
He had never quite grasped the concept, and still didn't really see the point of moving spawn from one planet to another, no matter where they were they did an equal amount of work.

He also saw a tree in the massive Zuntrak metal pod. And after pondering for a while asked one of the Zuntrak.
The Zuntrak was first a bit scared by having a massive insect addressing him without warning, but quickly calmed and answered the question.

-"Why do you have a tree in your pod? Wouldn't it take less space if you processed it and stored the nectar?" The ambassadors voice was slow, clicky and sometimes stuttered on sounds.

The Zuntrak proudly answered that this was a tree from their home world, it was a prominent sign of their roots and their strength.

The ambassador just looked at the Zuntrak. Clearly confused.

-"But the tree is full of nutrient, wouldn't it be more wise to make it into nectar and store it?" The Zuntrak was almost upset at the ambassadors ignorance, but realised how different they were, and came up with a reply.

-"Well, we're letting it grow, so it can become big and strong, so we can get more out of it later." The Zuntrak was pleased with his response.

The ambassador looked at the tree, clearly still confused.
-"I guess that is a way to do it...." The ambassador just left after that remark, the Zuntrak then went back to his tasks.

The Zuntrak had wanted him to join a meeting, it would be on the planet below, this pleased him, he didn't quite feel comfortable in a metal pod, even if it was as large as a large hive.
A wall spoke his name, he was needed. He went towards the small pod area, the Zuntrak called it "the shuttle bay" he didn't really know what that meant, but it was something like "the place with small pods".

He entered a small pod which some Zuntrak thought he should enter, he sat down with his two warriors.
They were confused, as they ever were. The kept defending the closest thing they had to their hive. Him, and he often communicated to them to tell them to guard him.

On some occasions aliens had tried to harm him, and only by helpful others had he escaped harm.

The shuttle launched, and quickly approached the planet below.
Soon he would meet other aliens, this would not end well.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Above the surface of Ortyak III, ten thousand Olori materialized, each individual about one hundred miles from other of their kin. In the centre of this fleet, the Omega 'looked' down upon the planet below, and called two of his guards to him. A mere second after the call was made, the Omega's guards appeared by his side, awaiting further instructions from their commander. "_How strange,_" the Omega mused, "_I assumed that, considering we are interacting with a sentient species, we wouldn't meet on such a primitive world._"

The platinum ball, now curious as to how intelligent these lifeforms were, ordered his guards to merge with him; they complied, and the three melted into each other, producing a ball nineteen feet in diameter. Satisfied, the Omega and his guards descended onto the planet below, breaching the atmosphere and all of Ortyak III's cloud layers in minutes. Slowing down, the three Olori separated one meter off the earth below them, which the Omega noticed was covered in bright green grass. The three of them were on the side of a hill, where upon the top a crystal structure awaited them.

"_This is more promising._" the Omega spoke to the Olori besides him-and, at the same time, to the fleet above-before levitating towards the structure, both of his escorts behind him. Almost immediately, the Omega noticed that there were multiple, semi-primitive landing bays scattered around the base of the hill. Some where, to the Omega, somewhat advanced, though he found with distaste, that most where considerably less impressive than anything the Olori could achieve. One of them was empty, presumably reserved for him. The Omega laughed to his companions.

"_You have nothing to fear, return to the fleet in orbit and await further instruction._" the Omega ordered, and upon his 'word', the escorts left to return to their Olori brethren. Now alone, the Omega continued his trip up to the dome.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Lord Arbiter Ro'Shaal Thel'Kor awoke. The nest was dark and silent, except for a rhythmic clicking noise. Thel'Kor listened to the tapping and he made the assumption that between three and five Kai were trying to sneak into his nest. There was only one reason this could be. Assasins. The darkness made almost no difference to the way Kai perceived their surroundings, so Thel'Kor bristled his spines slightly, flushing them a dull crimson. _<Wait>_ The soft footsteps did not cease. These assassins were blindingly incompetent. A more skilled assailant would have noticed the subtle movement and stopped the pointless effort it took to maintain such silence, though even a more competent enemy would not have known who the order was for.

He rose into a sitting position, cross-legged, not facing the intruders. He opened his eyes slowly, their deep amber colour bright against the sea of dull colours in the darkness. He heard the familiar, faint hiss of five energy gauntlets activating. The room was lit in a very faint grayish light. Thel'Kor's features split into a smile.

"Leave one." He said out loud, his strong voice cutting through the silence. There was the sound of two more blades activating, followed by screeches of surprise and anger, then four thuds. Thel'Kor turned slowly, standing up and looking at the four bodies of the floor. He raised his eyes to the Kai struggling against two jet-black figures. The two Shi were holding the assassin's arms behind his back, their deactivated shadow armour the colour of the airless vacuum outside of the ship. Thel'Kor looked at his would-be assassin, assessing him. He was quite young, his scales were a very bright shade of green and his eyes were light yellow. Thel'Kor was both amused and insulted, why would someone send such inexperienced assassins after him? Surely they would have known the impossibility of the task. The young assassin's spines were folded back against his head and a shade of dark grey, he was terrified, but he stared defiantly into Thel'Kor's eyes nonetheless. 

Thel'Kor moved with astonishing speed, crossing the ten meter distance between them in the blink of an eye. He gripped the hatchling's throat and forced him up against the wall. His spines bristled, flaring a bright scarlet, meant to intimidate foes.

"Who are you?" He roared at the youth, who hissed at him, still defiant. He locked his eyes with Thel'Kor's and forced out a title.

"Ki'Rosh Gor'lick, Saya bloodline." He spat. Thel'Kor suddenly released him, causing him to crumple on the floor. Thel'Kor stepped back, stooping to take Gor'lick's energy gauntlet. It was a simple design, a grey cylinder, the simplest of it's kind. He handed it to it's owner, who stared at him, uncomprehending.

"Take it, Ki'Rosh." He commanded. "You wish to kill me? Then do so."

Gor'lick looked at the Shi, who activated their armour and disappeared, sliding into the shadowed corners of the room. They knew that this was He took a step forwards, looking into Thel'Kor's calm face. The young warrior's spines stood up, a greyish red. He was terrified and enraged. He activated his blade and leapt at Thel'Kor. 

In a heartbeat, Thel'Kor's blades were active and up to protect him from the incoming blow. He parried the strike, then swung out his leg, his talon cutting a gouge in the youth's weak scales. Dark red blood dribbled out of the wound, but the warrior didn't even flinch, his rage was powering him forwards, pushing him to feats of great strength. But this also inhibited his awareness. Thel'Kor sidestepped his next strike, then elbowed him in the side of the jaw. The warrior fell to the ground and rolled onto his back. Thel'Kor pressed his foot on his chest, his claw pressing against his throat. The fire of rage died in Gor'lick's eyes.

"You fight well Ki'Rosh." He commented. This comment seemed to rekindle Gor'lick's rage. He twisted out of Thel'Kor's grip, causing him to stumble. Gor'lick rose to his feet, swinging his blade in wide arcs, making Thel'Kor step backwards with each wild swipe. Thel'Kor deactivated one blade, using his free hand to grasp the wrist of Gor'lick and twist him round. He planted his foot on the back of the young warrior, then pushed with his foot. He heard the click of his arm dislocating. 

Gor'lick screamed and collapsed. Thel'Kor advanced on him once more. In one final, desperate attempt, Gor'lick threw himself forwards, jaws wide, his one good arm raised, claws ready. Thel'Kor struck him in the throat, his clawed hand balled into a fist. 

Gor'lick fell backwards, choking and coughing. He finally slumped, his spines went limp and lost all colour. 

"You, you have bested me." He said slowly, one hand clutched to his dislocated shoulder and strained to force it back into place. It finally did with a loud crack, his eyes dilated and he released a sharp breath. He closed his eyes and clenched his blade, which activated.

"I am ready to die." He said with emotionless calm. He craned his neck and sat on his knees, exposing his bare throat to Thel'Kor. 

Thel'Kor observed the warrior, contemplating. He knelt down next to the defeated warrior, putting his mouth next to his defeated opponent's ear.

"You have fought with honour, bravery and skill. Upon you're death I hearby promote you to Va'Rosh Gor'lick, of the Saya bloodline, so shall it be inscribed upon the walls of Groar'Nrom."

Gor'lick sighed happily as Thel'Kor's blade punched through his neck, killing him instantly.

Thel'Kor rose and faced the Shi who were hidden within the shadowed corners of the room.

"Remove the bodies and make sure that his title is noted." 

The silent bodyguards departed wordlessly, dragging the corpses after them.

Thel'Kor dressed himself in a ceremonial garb, a long flowing, sleeveless robe of white silk. He took a chain necklace, made of a shining golden metal, centered with a black stone and slid it around his neck. Content with his attire, Thel'Kor left his nest and stalked down the corridors of the ship, _The Spear of silence_.

Whenever he passed another Kai, they bowed their heads, He travelled the path to the bridge almost without thinking, passing the boarding decks and mess hall. He entered the long, thin bridge, striding down the central walkway. Beneath him various machines hummed and worked, half a dozen Kai wandered around the lower deck, checking the machines were funcitoning. These unfortunate individuals were tasked with the maintenance of the ship's mechanical systems, drawn from those who had dishonoured themselves and their bloodlines in some way.

"Re'Sha! How long do we have until we reach the planet?" Thel'Kor asked the ship's captain. The Kai noble sat in his captain's seat. A curved holographic screen showed him the ship's diagnostics. He turned the seat round and the screen flicked off. He rose from his seat, bowed low and greeted Thel'Kor.

"My Lord Arbiter, we have less than a rotation until we reach the negotiations."

Thel'Kor smiled and pulled Re'Sha to his feet.

"Rise my friend, you have done well. Inform me when we reach the planet. I will retire to the training halls."

Re'Sha nodded and turned back to his control panel and the holographic screen blinked back into life.

About eight hours later, Thel'Kor departed his lander, flanked by two Nobles as bodyguards, both wearing the finest ceremonial armour and both standing stiffly to attention. Following them was a single Shi, dressed not in shadow armour, but in a similar flowing ceremonial robe as Thel'Kors, though the Shi's was less fine. Both the nobles weilded a long, leaf-bladed spear, the Shi had a concealed needle pistol, designed to release a single dart with an explosive in the body, which detonates on impact, both he and Thel'Kor had thier Energy Gauntlets these were more concealed and would be less likely to attract hostile attention, they appeared to be a decorative piece of jewllery as opposed to any form of weapon.

He strode out of the lander and looked up at the monumental crystal dome at the top of the hill. Nearby were various different races, all ambassadors to their respective races. Thel'Kor was surprised by the sheer number of different species that had advanced in the vast universe, though he didn't allow this surprise to show. The Kai were here to observe the other races and determine how strong they were. Which were worth an alliance, which were beneath the Kai's attentions and which posed a potential threat.

Thel'Kor pressed forwards into the various creatures present. Taking in the strange features and shapes. It would be a difficult task to learn all of these races, as well as their strengths, weaknesses and customs. 

He flicked his spines upwards gently, turning them a shade of grassy green. _<Follow>_. He headed up towards the huge crystal structure...

OOC: Sorry it took so long to write. Tell me if I'm doing anything wrong.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

This GFP universe is © (Copyright) to me and my sister, please don’t steal our ideas, sorry to be such a prick about it, but there’s a lot more to it than this. 

Savar looked out of his quarter’s window into the slipstream. The glowing blue, plasmatic, drawn out swirls and loops of the slipstream, like blue mist rolling through a valley. The slipstream bubble speeding the _PBS Indomitable_ (Pegasien Battle-Ship) was also supporting two small Assault ships. If he looked from the right position he could see the _PAS Valiant_ (Pegasien Assault Ship) off their port side, the small but powerful ship gliding along, metallic red hull stripes shining against the matt grey hull. He looked at the twin plasma cannons protruding from the Valiant’s bow, out of proportion on the small ship. He prayed to the spirits that they wouldn’t be needed today. He massaged his temples with his right hand, leaning on the wall with his left. He sighed; he’d seen everything the federation stood for on the brink of collapse because of three corrupt senators and a false president. All masterminded by one disgruntled Imperialist. There had to be peace galacticly, or everything would burn, again… He shook his head, he was getting paranoid again. He chuckled to himself and walked over to the wardrobe, it was time to get smartened up for the meeting.

An hour later he was showered, shaved, and dressed to negotiate. The ship-wide comm speakers pinged three times and a voice came through;

“This is Helmsman Connell, we will be exiting slipstream in five minutes, if the delegates could head to pre-launch room 5, as the president wants to brief you. Connell out.”

Savar turned away from the mirror and fastened the top button on his dress uniform. A black jacket that fastened up to the chin, double gold buttons all the way up and up the neck, it had no collar, like a turtle neck. It had gold markings on it, arranged in spirals with strips round the cuffs. The colours of his battalion On the left side of the chest was the gold ring filled diagonally half blue, half green with a white wing emerging from the bottom of the ring. It was the symbol of the GFP. The trousers were also black, with two gold stripes down the outside of each leg.

After walking out of his quarters Savar spotted Senator Paisley looking lost as Naval officers made their way about. Savar walked quickly over to him. The Senator was wearing the deep blue robes of the Pegasus Chief Senator, they were patterned like calm, shallow water in the bright sun and the pattern seemed to shift even when he was still.

“Senator Paisley!” called Savar smiling.

Whirling round in surprise the Senator smiled broadly and held out his arms wide saying “Savar my old friend! How are you!?” The senator pulled Savar into a bear hug, Paisley wasn’t a big man, but his hugs were frequent and inescapable.

“I'm fine Gerald!” laughed Savar grinning as the Senator released him, “Will your wife be joining us today?”

“Yes, someone has to keep Gerald straight!” Said a tall, handsome woman who had appeared behind the Senator. She had long black hair and green eyes.

“It’s good to see you again Tara.” Said Savar solemnly, the last time they met she had saved his life, talking a psychopathic killer into surrender. “We should get to the pre-launch room for the President’s briefing.” Savar smiled his usual calm smile.

Walking through the pale grey corridors, ribbed with shiny duranium arches, with a slightly blue light-strip running up every second arch from floor to floor, Savar wondered how the other races would take the Senates decision. In a minute or so, with various officers saluting to Savar, who smiled and nodded in reply, they reached the omni-lift and there was a couple of seconds pause before a lift car arrived and the doors slid silently open.

They stepped in and Savar said; “Hangar deck, pre-launch rooms.” There was another pause then the lift moved down rapidly, the anti-grav field keeping it comfortable. It took roughly 15 seconds to get from the dignitaries quarters section to the hangar levels, which ran along the bottom of the 1.5km ship.

The lift doors opened onto another, much wider corridor, easily capable of walking four abreast in each direction. The doors were also wider each marked; Pre-launch and then a number. There were eight doorways, and number 5 was on the left, second from the end. The three walked down to it and pressed the entry button at the side of the doors, there was a soft ding and the doors slid open. The doors revealed a long table heading away from the doors with a universal console at the far end, where President Alphus was standing, hands in the dangling sleeves of his dark grey toga, connecting the ends. The dark blue, golden yellow and forest green patterns and two white wings on each side of the chest, showing his office as the federation’s President.

“Friends, do sit, I have a momentary briefing before we arrive at Ortyak III. I’m afraid you’re last here, not to worry, you aren’t late.” Said the President calmly, his usual stony faced attitude was in full play.

Saluting sharply Savar moved to the seat nearest the door, directly opposite the president along the long table. Gerald sat on the president’s right, his wife in the seat beside him. There were four other diplomats around the table.

“As per the status quo, we are here to ensure as much peace as possible.” 
Began the president, “we are to issue no threats of aggression, but I would hope you know that, however in response to a threat; please leave it to Commander Magnus to respond. We six diplomats are representing over 4 trillion souls; we must ensure their continuing safety as far as possible.”

At that moment the ship-wide comm interrupted; “Helmsman Connell to all hands, exiting slipstream now.” There was a loud humming noise which died away slowly as, through the window behind the president, (with a view facing out to the port of the ship) the glowing blue of slipstream slid away to be replaced by the darkness of space. The Valiant flew past, slowing to fly alongside again.

“Well, to the shuttles!” smiled the president, “Commander” he turned to Savar, “your weapons and the honour guard squad are in room 8, I assume you chose your best men and a wise flying escort.”

“As always Sir, they won’t let us down.”

The president walked over to Savar and spoke quietly; “I assume we can disregard Surlaw’s threat as merely a scare attempt?”

“I hope so Sir, but I don’t like leaving things to chance, I will be wearing my brooch.”

“Good, be quick to the shuttle Savar, with the likely fastest FTL engines in the galaxy to get here, let’s not be late.”

“Yes Sir!” Smiled Savar as the president left after the diplomats. Savar followed but went to Pre-launch 8 rather than the hanger, entering a code the doors slid open and revealed his 7 best warriors; they had fought alongside him for near 100 years. Although they were used to Surlaw’s droid armies, they were trained to nearly any threat, but Savar hoped there wouldn't be any. 

They were wearing full armour and the 4 standard troopers were armed with the MKIV assault rifles reserved for Elites. The short guns were slung across their backs and they were carrying two extra magazines each. At their waists were short combat blades in sheaths and they all had one particle pistol each. On their arms were shield generators they could throw down to protect themselves or others. Their armour was black and gold; it seemed to glow slightly as they had form fitting deflector shields.

The 3 remaining soldiers were one; a sniper, another was carrying a large MKII assault rifle; a large weapon that was hip fired, it was inaccurate but had a huge fire rate and a huge amount of ammo fed from a large backpack. They both had the same armour as the troopers. The third was Sargent Martens, who was wearing the same as Savar, but his jacket had no gold as it was covered by a chest plate.

Savar crossed the room and typed another code onto the touch-pad next to a storage locker, which slid open with a hiss to reveal his superheated broadsword (deactivated) in its sheath, his Heavy Pistol in its holster, which was on a belt, and a small silver brooch with a golden yellow Energy Crystal in it, it was his shard of the crystals found in the undersea temple. He put on the belt, slung the broadsword over his back and attached the brooch to his jacket on the right side of the chest.

“Men, do not disregard Surlaw’s threat, but do not draw your weapons without my orders. Understood?” said Savar, a multitude of helmeted heads nodded and said ‘Sir!’ Savar walked out of the room and the guard squad followed him out into the huge hangar space at the end of the corridor.

The hangar was massive, with space for an entire battalion’s soldiers. But Savar walked quickly over to a large-party shuttle which was atop a platform separate from the deck, held up by two long telescopic arms hanging from the ceiling. The boarding ramp at the back of the shuttle was open onto the hanger deck from the platform. The platform was hanging above an air-shield set into the deck, for lowering awkward craft out of the ship safely. He boarded the shuttle and walked through the troop section immediately through the huge rectangular hatch which the ramp covered when it was closed. He walked through the sliding door at the end of the troop section and into the carpeted passenger section, he sat next to the president in a large comfortable chair, stowing his sword in a locker in the wall. He would have preferred to remain with his men, but he was required here by tradition. He flipped up a section of the arm rest revealing a touch-pad, he pressed a button and spoke; “Pilot, take us down to Ortyak III”

“Aye sir!” came the reply.

The ship vibrated slightly as the platform lowered it out through the air shield, there were no windows, but Savar knew there were five Sparrowhawk fighters floating in an arrow head formation with the large shuttle in the middle of the formation. They lifted off from the platform and the impulse engine strips at the rear of the ship glowed red as they pushed the ship at high speed towards Ortyak III, the Sparrowhawks holding formation.

Savar wanted to see what the alien vessels looked like and see some scans. He excused himself and walked through the sliding doors into the cockpit. There was a huge, seamless, curved windscreen giving him an excellent view around the front of the small ship. There were a few fairly uninteresting vessels, posing little threat to his small fleet when the _Indomitable_ had such a huge fighter complement. There was one huge ship the size of a small moon, but he presumed they probably only had one. He ran a scan for a large concentration tachyons (the sign of a cloaked Surlaw Alliance ship), but there was nothing. He activated his virtual vision and connected it to the shuttles scanners wirelessly via his implants and went back into the passenger section to wait.

In ten minutes they were coming in to land, having avoided any random mishaps. The shuttle swooped downwards and Savar felt it rotate round so the rear was facing towards the crystal dome they had been told to land at. The ship hovered down and bumped slightly as it touched down.

Savar retrieved his sword and led the way out onto the planet. He told the sniper and one of the troopers to stay with the shuttle and fighters, backed up by their pilots, who were armed with pistols and SMGs. He saw some other aliens making their way into the dome, and he and the President led the party to the dome, the Pegasiens were no strangers to alien races, but they had been warned some of those here today were very alien.

He wandered what would happen next…


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

as races small and tall gathered on the planets surface a lone shuttle entered the atmosphere,it resembled an earth bird of prey in shape and struck like one too.its cockpit and engines were constructed from a grey metallic substance,the rear end of the shuttle however was crafted from a red diamond like crystal which gave the effect of flames flaring from its rear.inside in a metal throne sat Kra’wor.to his right in a similar throne sat Vol’trin and two his left sat its pilot pressing away at the screens before his eyes.

“Vol’trin my friend tell me,what would you do in my position?”questioned Kra’wor.

“why do you ask this?”he replied.

“doesn't matter forget i asked,”waved Kra’wor.

as it landed round the back of the crystal dome the doors round the front opened to welcome the guests.as they flooded into the dome they looked to see its contents.a large wooden oval hovered in the center and surrounding it similar floating platforms lowered to the ground awaiting someone to stand on it and to be raised.as everyone was in a strange gas filled the room slightly choking those inside but only for a few seconds,as everyone looked about outraged and yelled for the Zuntrak they noticed how they could understand each other. somehow the gas had made them all able to speak.at the far end of the room a door slid open and two aliens entered.

the creature stood roughly 8 feet tall,his skin was red and orange with bark like crests.his eyes had a purple pupil with a surrounding color of black.his robes were a brown leather with crystal like body armor over the top,he has no legs but instead many tentacles that had bits of the bark like crests on there surface and the one beside him is the same except for blue and purple skin.suddenly the creature spreads out his arms bows his head and speaks.

“shall we Begin?”

ooc.ok guys sorry it took a wile ive been caught up with homework but here you go.

*everyone=*you wait outside not being able to understand your surrounding races (unless your a psychic race) until the doors open signaling your turn to enter.as you enter you see a wooden oval hovering with circular pads surrounding it signaling were you stand (or float).you all stand in you positions until you start choking from something in the air.after a few seconds it goes away and you stand/float there outraged yelling for the Zuntrak to show themselves.after hearing the others you realize that you can now speak to each other.you hear a sliding sound and turn to see two creatures enter,they look peculiar and before you can say anything he bows and asks if its time to begin and stands on a circular pad before it floats up to the same hight as the oval.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Ædani was relaxing in one of the Snæren contemplation pods; a room ten feet by ten feet, with holographic walls, with a deceptive woodland scene on them, and a floor covered with soft, springy moss. His eyes were closed, legs crossed and arms resting on his knees. He had woodland sounds playing through top-spec speakers all around, and an artificial breeze brushed his robes. His face was set in an expression of contentment, a smile turning the corners of his mouth slightly. A pneumatic hiss caused a look of slight irritation to spread across his face, and when the sounds of Snæren soldiers moving through the now-open door, he sighed and opened his eyes, the blood red pupils eyeing the intruder of his peace questioningly. The young Nyæni Heruupta [Hopeful] lowered his eyes in deference, before handing Ædani a comp-tab and stepping back respectfully. At the Fædanærie-Elect’s touch, the screen blazed into life; the face of a Nyæni scientist appearing.

“Greetings, Generaux Ædani, we have had reports of unidentified data spikes, within the Ætæninan Forests. Aerial-satellite scans have revealed life-forms, also unidentified, travelling through the Forest. Whatever they are, they shouldn’t be here, Sir. Whether they know it or not, they are headed straight towards Nænatin. Towards us.” The screen cut to an aerial view of non-descript woodland, a heat sensor revealing movement. He quickly counted them, and took a sharp breath. _‘Thirty of them. Not big. Moving steadily.’_ Ædani looked nonplussed for a second, as various thoughts flitted through his head - most importantly, _‘How did they get to Niindal undetected?’_ This thought was then replaced with a resentment that these intruders could just land on his homeworld. He nodded once the screen returned to the face of the other Nyæn.

“Ærbitus Ferælo, gather a squad of ten and have Eterian made ready. We leave in thirty minutes; and move to intercept them. Combat armour, swords and pistols. We leave nothing to chance. I also want a Sheinta on standby. Understood?”

“Yes, Generaux. Consider it done.” Both soldiers nodded at each other across the screen, which then went blank in Ædani’s hands. He motioned the young carrier over, and handed the screen to him, with a word of thanks, before easily regaining his feet and striding towards his quarters, to ready himself, canines showing as he smiled happily to himself. _‘Finally, something interesting,’_ he thought.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Ædani brought Eterian to a halt when the Tactical Assistant, shaped to resemble one of the gauntlets of old, beeped, the noise fed directly into his ear by the mic set he wore. Raising his right hand, fist clenched, he signalled to those following him to stop. He heard the voice of Ferælo once more. “Alright, Sir, you’re about four hundred yards from the target. They are north-northwest of you, and still travelling steadily. We’ve had slight luck with the images, but we only know they’re very short. And ... Err, furry, sir. Still, I would advise you -”

“To proceed with caution? I know what I’m doing, Ferælo.” His voice was stern, but held a hint of the smile that showed on his face. The transmission was severed, and using hand signals Ædani spread out his men in a crescent facing the approaching the intruders. Finally, he let out a whistle, akin to one of the birds of the Forest. With a defiance to all laws of logic, the Sferian mounts moved with incredible dexterity and stealth, despite each standing at least seven and a half feet at the shoulder. Ædani smiled. _‘These are rightly the elite of us,’_ he told himself, before focussing once more on the situation. He let out another whistled note; _Weapons ready, guide with knees_. With less than a whisper, eleven blades were drawn from their scabbards, and pistols slid from holsters. Nudging their mounts in the correct direction, the Nyæni soldiers approached. _‘And into the den of the lineiren they come,’_ he told himself. A predatory smile. A breath. And then - movement in the bushes. 

“Halt! You trespass on the homeland of the Nyæn! You will reveal yourselves, and you will submit. If you do so, you have my guarantee that you will be treated fairly, and like one of our own. Do not, and you will be damning yourself to death!” The warning was given, calmly, clearly, but a hint of doubt ate at the back of his mind. _‘What if they’re peaceful, but don’t understand. Could I damn innocents to death?’_


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Despite maintaining a cold demeanour, Anz'Kull was in awe. He was in the presence of a rising star of the Mag'Sou, who was over two times his age. He knew that the Poh'Lej of the Su'Jan meant that the Eld'Mag could not best him, but the vast amounts of knowledge and wisdom, common to all of Zan'Trut's kind, was something to fear. He dispelled the strange sensation, almost of fear, and continued on with the party.

The plains were strange to him - flowers and plants of hundreds of new varieties formed a blanket over the normal, grassy landscape. It was obvious why this had been chosen as the site for the meeting. Even at this level, the Su'Jan could see that the plains extended far around the dome. No ambush could be formed to take out the delegations, nor could any missile reach the dome without destruction. His inner tactical side was impressed, a rare thing to one more used to fighting brain-addled insurgents and Plo'Dest than tactically-minded races.

Almost at the dome, the party was taken by surprise. A small lump in the earth burst open, and several Plo'Dest, armed with the less deadly, but still formidable Solcasters, sprung forth to fight. They were like regular Plo'Dest - large rodents, with arrays of claws and teeth on their paws and jaws, and wearing simple Hej'Arr, an armour made from a combination of Hej'Min (a very common metal) drawn into string and woven into leather. 

The Su'Jan and the Eli'Jan activated their armour, as two drew back to protect Zan'Trut, and to a lesser extent the other Fel'Ra, and 2 advanced along with Anz'Kull to tackle the enemies. No less than twelve shots from their wrist-mounted Hexpistols penetrated the enemy's armour. All of the Plo'Dest fell, save one, the leader by the size of him. He unleashed a blast from his Solcaster towards the Mos'Kul. One of the Eli'Jan used a special piece of wargear, usually reserved for wars, to surround and burn out the shot. Anz'Kull drew his Hel'Kni and slit the Plo'Dest's throat. 

"Search the area for more such pockets," commanded Anz'Kull, retracting the laser blade. "Huz'Talok, did your scanner not detect them?"

"No, sir. The only life signs showing are those of us and the other races ahead." replied the Ksi'Tek, his hair standing on end. "Do you think they have developed new cloaking?"

"No. They have a strange, negative energy about them," interjected Zan'Trut. "I don't think they were even alive. Eli'Jan, search inside them. You should know their anatomies, search about their nervous system. Kal'Talok, help them." The group's Kra'Tek leaped to the corpses, and began to aid the search.

"That doesn't make sense, as you well know," said the Su'Jan. "Zombies? Fiction, nothing more."

"It makes perfect sense. Some kind of device, technological or otherwise, could easily take control of a freshly dead Plo'Dest's nervous system, and thereby its body." responded the Mos'Kul. A small call from the Kra'Tek later, and Zan'Trut's theory was proved correct. A small stone was embedded in each and every skull. The corpses were teleported by spell, along with an Eli'Jan, back to Gren'Pa, and the party continued.

At this point, Zan'Trut began to muster his spell to connect with minds. He first worked through his certain allies, then, upon cresting the hill to the dome, with each ambassador via a process of connecting, asking, and reconnecting. 

At last, the dome opened to reveal its contents, and the group took their places. Zan'Trut, taking his entire retinue into the room, walked to the disc marked for the Fel'Ra. Both he and the Su'Jan stood on the disc, while the others remained below. Zan'Trut connected to the Zuntrak, and choked on a strange gas. Talking verbally to Anz'Kull, he asked what the gas was. The speech drew strange looks from other ambassadors, as it obviously translated his speech, and badly. 

Just then, a pair of Zuntrak entered, bowed and spoke that the negotiations shall begin. The discs began to ascend, and Zan'Trut began to communicate to the others about his use of the Maj'Fol.

_"I am Zan'Trut Mos'Kul, ambassador of the Fel'Ra. I cannot, as you may have just heard, communicate using the gas, as the words of my language possess many meanings, forming incoherent sentences. I will connect using this link you hear from now, as only this can keep the correct meaning. I will interpret your speech by both ear and connection, and I apologise in advance for any problems that occur as part of this effect."_


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

The Omega observed the other sentient races that came to the crystal dome while he waited for the doors to open, so he could understand what kind of species have been invited. He saw pale humanoids with two ovular green orbs within their heads and a third obscured upon their foreheads, blue humanoids that stood tall and proud, abominable insects, half-cybernetic humanoids with brilliant red orbs within their heads, short bipedal reptiles, along with a myriad of other half-men and humanoids. As far as the Omega could tell, these races have little in common and are very different from each other.

Despite this observation, the Omega found almost every race present to be beneath his standard, and some of them he believed just crawled out of the undergrowth and masqueraded as sentient individuals. By what he thought of the majority, he wouldn't be surprised if this was the case and that most of them had fallen for the disguise. Before he could decide which members of this party he should avoid completely, the doors swung open, and he and the group of 'sentients' flooded into the interior chambers, the Omega unaware of awaited him.

The Omega came into a room where a wooden oval hovered in the centre, surrounded by circular pads the Olori believed were for the races gathered to stand, or in his case, float upon. The Omega hovered to the stand closest to the door and waited for the rest of the party to go to their spots. Suddenly, the other races started to choke on something in the air. The Omega chucked to himself, amused that they used a respiratory system despite the disadvantages it had on the body. Soon, the choking was replaced with an uproar, which also subsided once they realized they could speak in the same dialect.

Before the Omega could speak into their minds, the door behind them opened up and revealed two strange aliens. The one with red and orange skin extended it's arms and bowed it's head, before asking, "Shall we begin?" without waiting for an answer from the Omega, the alien came to stand upon one of the empty pads, which rose up to the same level as the levitating oval. The Omega listened as this Zan'Trut explained why his words would be expressed telepathically. When he stopped speaking, the Omega introduced himself. "_I am the Omega, representative of the Olori. I have no need for your inferior dialects. So I will speak to you like this, in a similar, albeit superior method to the one Zan'Trut described._"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The ambassador landed on the front of the large crystaline building.

Many aliens had gathered, all in different metal pods, some had walked here.

He immidiately recognized most of them, the warlike lizard-folk, the humans, the furred and the metallic.

Memories flashed through his mind, the sightings from warriors, workers ambassadors.
The visions varied, mostly violent, few could respect his kind, and it often led to conflict.

Racial memories from others of his kind, the hive mind had that effect.

(If you think your kind have never met the bugs, i will not recognize your kind, but i will recognize anyone who've had interaction of any kind with the bugs.)

Without much control, the ambassador starts to rub his right hand with his left.
He being nervous is obvious. Scanning his surroundings, always on edge. He remembers many slaughters at the hands and manipulators of aliens. Burning of hives and bombings from frightening metal pods.

His two warriors are on edge as well, snapping and hissing in the air towards aliens that get to close, the bugs immediately back away every time, but at times it results in getting close to others.

The disgust of those around them is obvious, utterings in hundreds of languages he doesn't understand is ringing clear in his memories, nearly all spitting out some curse word.

While standing inside, he notices many of the other aliens start to choke, the chemical base in the air did change for a while, but the others were more sensitive than his kind in atmospheric changes.

To his surprise, he could now understand the others, most yelling at the Zuntrak for explanations, when a couple of aliens gestured, and most started to mount some sort of floating ledges.

With great skepticism he mounted the ledge and calmed his kindred warriors.
Others began to bombastically make their presence heard, they were imposing and great in their telepathic ability.

The metallic ones confused him greatly, very little to make nectar of, the metal were of kinds seldom needed in bodies, and one could probably last several queen lifetimes if it were to be assimilated.

The others were furry beasts the size of workers, but they had the presence of ambassadors and some even queens.
They were much more rich in nutrients, they were much more attractive for this reason.

The ambassador stood in silence and studied all others, what level of nutrients they were based upon, and how hostile they acted.

For all telepathic present, a slight, rather distant noise was heard. But in its distance it is obvious it's strong.
A noise of chittering, thousands of chitin parts moving, clicks and hisses. Distant but permanent. It was the noise of the hives, one of the bugs languages.

It is easy to shut out, but it's always there as long as the hives is near.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Erishak had seen bigger domes throughout his existence, but none of them were made of crystal. Despite its probable mechanical origin, he could not help but admire its beauty, though he doubted the Flesh-Crafters onboard his ship would agree and could sense his honour guard did not share his perception, even if they were in their chitinous armour. He saw members of other species gathered outside, each conveying their annoyance, one did not need to know a language to tell that they were not pleased. The Overlord saw beings of sentient liquid metal, small feline sapients and reptilian beings...species he did not recognise. However he recognised the Menoetians, the Nyaeni, their presence initiated Erishak to lick his teeth due to the memory of their respective tastes; and the fabled Erin'Za'Kagh (bugs), remembered from images broadcast by Dominion Az-Dra'Kar, who elicited some sort of agreement with the creatures, something to do with their sweet nectar. Unlike the others he did not baulk at their visage, the Overlord believed them foolish for not seeing the natural beauty of such deadly creatures, but an alliance with them would be somewhat dubious at best. Mek'HashAr spoke, a degree of discomfort etched his voice, "My Lord, is it wise to consort with these...blasphemers, they even have machinery within them, how can trust those who violate their own bodies?". He chuckled "only time will tell Akl'shur, base not upon their actions but their intentions, they do not know our ways, but they will learn soon enough you can count on that. In the mean time, get the bloodvine".

The Overlord then motioned his warriors to escort him into the dome as the other races entered, tightening his tail further so as not to hit or trip anyone, wars have been started for even less than that. His ruby red eyes caught sight of a wooden oval and as the other races took their places, Erishak felt a peculiar tangle at the back of his throat, prompting him to clear his throat of the annoyance. "I don't think I like their choice of incense Akl'shur, it seems bringing the bloodvine was a good idea after all", the others turned to him, from their expressions it appears they could understand him, this would make things easier, despite his ability to speak the languages of those he has devoured. He then recieved telepathic messages from the metallic beings, the Olori and the feline Zun'trat. The metallic beings arrogance grated him, claiming their way superior, such hubris was unbefitting of the finite beings that inhabited the galaxy. Erishak decided to not let his distaste get the better of him, he hoped the same for his warriors and the others gathered. After the other spoke, he replied, sensing thier discomfort from his deep and guttural voic,"I am Overlord Erishak-Shuroz'Zelsas, of the Shi'Urs'Ak Dominion of the Mol'Omra'Chai. I speak for my Dominion, but not for my species for we are fractured and my Dominion Overlord seeks an alliance for those who would take us as such. The Shi'Urs'Ak number in the millions, thanks to the number of our World-Fleets. I agree with our Menoetian friend here, it would be unwise to reveal where our homeworlds are at such an early stage, of course for the Children of the Gods it would not even matter" the final part of his sentence elicited a chuckle from the Overlord. He then flicked his hair aside, the next part was soon to begin.

Edit
Please note that this is said after the Menoetians...no need to edit


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Dur’fa’e moved at the head of his small group through the thick forest towards the distant pull of the asteroid shard. They were setting a steady pace and he was confident they would soon reach their target. But Dur’fa’e was brought to a halt when a distant voice echoed to his mind.

“To proceed with caution? I know what I’m doing, Ferælo.”

Dur’fa’e turned to face the others and saw that they too were looking around for the source of the voice. Dur’fa’e spoke himself to his tribe members.

“It would appear that we have company upon this world. They obviously 
already know of our presence and are unsure of us. I say we go out and meet these aliens in peace, else we meet them in war.”

The gathered Flusen nodded their agreement and moved forward as Dur’fa’e turned and once more set off through the forest. As they walked more echoes reached them and they listened with intrest.

“These are rightly the elite of us.”

“Weapons ready, guide with knees.”

“And into the den of the lineiren they come” 

Dur’fa’e paused once again to look back to the other Flusen but they nodded towards him and so together they turned towards these new creatures and made straight towards them, pushing their way through the bushes. And then a voice that cut through the murmur of thoughts, addressing the Flusen themselves.

“Halt! You trespass on the homeland of the Nyæn! You will reveal yourselves, and you will submit. If you do so, you have my guarantee that you will be treated fairly, and like one of our own. Do not, and you will be damning yourself to death!”

And echoing after the announcement a hint of doubt.

“What if they’re peaceful, but don’t understand. Could I damn innocents to death?”

Dur’fa’e turned to the Flusen and ‘spoke’ to them.

“Stay here, I will talk to these aliens alone.”

Taking a deep breath Dur’fa’e blinked twice before pushing into the clearing to meet a new race for the first time in the Flusen’s existence. He spoke into the mind of the leader.

“Do not fear, we understand you. And we are peaceful. We have no wish for conflict and would have travelled here instead to retrieve an item of great worth to my people. We have revealed ourselves and now we will submit to you, for as I have said we do not wish for bloodloss. You say we will be treated fairly, like one of your own? We hope you will keep your word as we are eager to learn of your people and retrieve the item we arrived to collect. What say you?”


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

As Savar strode purposefully towards the crystalline dome that the landing pads were attached to, the diplomats and their guards in tow, he saw a huge gathering of aliens several of which the federation had never even picked up in their super-long range scans. He did see some Kai though; a race the federation had had some small scale trade with. However they were taking an increased interest in them the closer the Surlaw Alliance’s territory and their confirmed friendship would put the minds of several PDF commanders at ease.

As he neared them he heard multiple languages and in his mind he active the translation matrix implant, which was linked to the shuttle’s RI (Restricted Intelligence), and the alien conversations were steadily translated into Alumnite to his ears. He saw three giant bugs, one of which was humanoid except for the head, which was ant like. He hid a shudder, bugs gave him the creeps. Warrior of over a thousand battles, and he was worried by bugs. He hoped the federation was very far away from them.

Suddenly his augmented sight spotted something moving at speed through the air towards the crystal dome. In his virtual vision it was outlined and his link to the shuttle sensors showed it was from the Zuntrak. He relaxed and swept on to the doors of the dome.

He was heading for the leader of the Kai, when suddenly the doors of the dome slid apart and the assembled species made their way inside, before he could reach the Kai party. As they collectively entered they looked up to see a huge wooden oval, floating in mid-air in the centre of the dome, the sunlight streaming through the translucent structure, dappling the wood. On the floor, but around the oval were large wooden discs, easily capable of holding even the largest parties there. He watched as a few of the races’ respective representatives made their way onto the discs and stood expectant. The other races followed suit, Savar quickly secured a disc next to the Kai, the PDF brass had been clear as to their intentions towards them.

As soon as all the races were on a disc of their own a hissing noise filled the room. “Gas!” shouted Savar he turned to his soldiers and tapped his left forearm twice with his index and middle finger, and then covered his mouth with his hand. The Soldiers tapped their own forearms, and panels slid back on their armour, revealing touch panels. They all pressed a red button, and the molecules that made up the full body elasticated fabric they wore on their bodies, under their armour, sealed vacuum tight and the ‘turtle’ neck sealed to the bottom of the helmet, isolating them from whatever the gas was.

There was uproar in the dome, but Savar was more worried about his diplomats. The squad sergeant was in the process of handing a gas mask to the coughing president, when suddenly he recovered from the gas! Looking around, the other species had all recovered as well. Savar was annoyed, he yelled out above the din;

“Zuntrak! What treachery is this!?” his booming voice echoed round the dome, above.

As if in answer the doors at the opposite end from the one they had entered opened, revealing two aliens, both a foot taller than your average Pegasien. One had red and orange skin, the other blue and purple, and both had a plethora of tentacles rather than legs. Thanks to his enhanced vision Savar could see they both had black irises and purple pupils, and many bark-like crests on their bodies. They matched the files he’d read on the Zuntrak. The red and orange one spread his arms wide and bowed his head slightly, then spoke;

“Shall we begin?”

The two Zuntrak walked onto the last wooden disc at the head of the oval, and it flew gently up to the height of the oval. Savar turned to the Pegasiens as the discs began to rise and said;

“Let’s get this show on the road then!”

He had felt like he was being watched from a distance as he wlked to the dome, and now knew why as one of the Zan'Trut spoke in his mind. He wanted to draw power from the brooch crystal, nd metaphorically stick his tongue out at the telepaths by speaking in their minds, but that would be arrogant. The Olori spoke in his mind also, but he could feel the metallic edge to them. He wondered how such beings had come into existence.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Kædæ stood with Oela at his side, making frantic notes as the other races arrived, and the Snæren guards just behind. Turning to observe them quickly, the Fædanærie-Elect noted their ability to be completely still, yet take in everything around them. A quick nod showed he approved of their actions thus far, and he turned his attention to the other races gathering on the fields surrounding the crystal dome. One faction, especially, caught his eye - the quadraped mammals approaching from across the plains. _‘How strange,’_ he commented inside his head, excited by the possibilities this presented. A small, polite cough from Oela drew his attention and he turned, only to sigh at what he saw. _‘The Compact ... Only to be expected,’_ he thought, before realising he should have considered the possibility before. _‘Not that it changes anything, we still have to listen to what our hosts say.’_ The placatory thought calmed him slightly, but he saw the fists of the Snæren guards clench and flex. 

“Aelan, Fjardi, relax. We are here peacefully, and I am sure they are too. This is not the place to air grievances ... Yet.” The soldiers nodded stiffly, but they didn’t relax. Another sigh passed the politicians lips. _‘They cannot be blamed. It is likely they’ve lost friends, family, to the Meudernin Leagaeu.’_ All thoughts of the Compact, however, were driven from his mind when he felt ... Something. An odd sensation rushed through him. A connection, which dissipated soon after, and then rekindled, but slightly less pronounced. _‘Another mystery to contemplate.’_ He turned to Oela, “This is amazing, is it not? We are a part of something ... Spectacular!” 

Once more, a pang of recognition shot through him. _‘Bugs,’_ he frowned. He’d heard reports about how they had, on a few occasions, created hives on Graea and Staoa, which were difficult to remove, a sink for resources and time. He shook his head. “I didn’t realise they were anything more than semi-intelligent pests,” he murmured. 

A slight noise drew the attention of his sensitive hearing, and he glanced at the crystal dome, to see doors opening in the impressive structure. He sucked in a breath, and his eyes widened slightly. He gestured to his escort to follow, and they dropped in behind him. The approach filled him with a nervous energy he hadn’t felt, even when talking to the entirety of the Fædanærie. Leaning heavily on his Noerneft wood staff, he walked through the doors, astounded by the beauty of the crystalline dome. He took his position, and then turned to face his guards and aide. “You shall stay silent, unless there are ... Complications? I understand you may have problems with this, but it _is_ in the best interests of _all_ of us to at least listen to them.” Once more, he turned to face inwards and the other representatives. He saw those from the Compact, and tried to stop his own face from showing his disgust. _‘They have lost just as much as we have ...’_ he thought, but couldn’t stop adding, _‘But they have more to lose ...’_

He was about to speak, to announce himself as well he could, when a gas, which he could not identify, filtered into the air and caused him to choke. He grew angry, until he could breathe normally once more, when a simmering resentment still lingered. However, he could hear the mutterings of the others, and found, shockingly, he could understand them. _‘Well, Neitur damn me ...’_ He was, once more, about to speak, when more creatures entered, and stood on a circular pad, which rose slightly into the air. 

*“Shall we begin?”* Nodding his approval, despite not recognising the hosts-apparent, the Nyæni representative decided to wait. His moment to speak would come. The two races that caught his eye, particularly, were the metallic-like spheres and the quadrapeds, and when they pushed their thoughts into his mind, for that is what it felt like, he felt distinctly dizzy, relying on his stick more than ever. 

*"I am Zan'Trut Mos'Kul, ambassador of the Fel'Ra. I cannot, as you may have just heard, communicate using the gas, as the words of my language possess many meanings, forming incoherent sentences. I will connect using this link you hear from now, as only this can keep the correct meaning. I will interpret your speech by both ear and connection, and I apologise in advance for any problems that occur as part of this effect."*

*"I am the Omega, representative of the Olori. I have no need for your inferior dialects. So I will speak to you like this, in a similar, albeit superior method to the one Zan'Trut described."*

Finally sensing his moment had approached, the old Nyæn stood straight, and spoke as strongly, confidently, as he could, filling the dome with his words; “I am Kædæ Fialdron, Æbritea and Fædanærie-Elect of Niindal. I am here to represent the Nyæn and support our interests in this galaxy of ever-expanding opportunities.” He also tried to send a resonance back to Zan’Trut, hoping it would work, suggesting a more private meet after the session had ended. _‘There’s much I would like to learn there,’_ he thought to himself, waiting for the rest to introduce themselves and the discussions proper to start. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Ædani was shocked when he felt the mind of the creature that had emerged from the undergrowth filter through into his mind, *“Do not fear, we understand you. And we are peaceful. We have no wish for conflict and would have travelled here instead to retrieve an item of great worth to my people. We have revealed ourselves and now we will submit to you, for as I have said we do not wish for bloodloss. You say we will be treated fairly, like one of your own? We hope you will keep your word as we are eager to learn of your people and retrieve the item we arrived to collect. What say you?”* However, he kept a straight, serious face, but lowered his weapons slightly. 

“I say, that I will keep to my word; that of Fædanærie-Elect Generaux Ædani Fieralra, of Niindal. You shall be treated with the utmost respect!” With that, he dismounted Eterian and sheathed his weapon, but gestured subtly for the other Snæren present to remain mounted. Their weapons had lowered slightly but he knew they were ready to react at the smallest sigh of aggression. Ædani activated his long-range comms, and ordered the Sheinta to the closest clearing to his position, less than 400 metres to the west. It arrived less than two minute later, landing silently and sending a pulse signal to the Tactical Assistant on his wrist, <Sheinta Landed>

The Generaux nodded, and turned back to the furred alien before him. “We have a transport ready for you; 400 metres west of here. I will accompany you, and we’ll be going to Nænatin. As I said, we will treat you with respect, but if you abuse that, we will be ruthless. This is our home-planet, and we will protect it with everything we have. Understood?”


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

The sound of tapping fingers echoed around the bridge, Gorgov most certainly felt like he had been given the short end of the stick. Down below the Captain, as he was known to all of his crew, regardless of his rank, was right in the thick of it; the _Ember_ could keep tabs on the vessels jumping into the system, although that didn't change the fact that her strike craft couldn't reach the world in time if the diplomatic envoy called for help. The sheer variety and number of craft which were flooding the system would keep the analysts back in the Compact busy for months, even years if they really got their teeth into it, but this didn't change the fact: Gorgov was truely, and resoloutely, bored. The Demiurg weren't common sights in the Compact Navy, they far prefered having their feet on the ground, or better yet, having it beneath their feet and above their heads; Gorgov was a rare exception, he had once known the miner's life, but it didn't suit him, the feeling of helplessness and routine irked him, he wanted to get out there, to see the galaxy and do some real good. Here he'd ended up, Second-in-Command of the _Ember of Apocalypse_ SuperCarrier, the most decorated vessel in the fleet, and the one that saw the most action, ofcourse you had days like today. Gorgov muttered under his breath, the one exciting moment of the mission had been the arrival of the Nyaen, prompting the whole fleet to go on alert in case they tried anything, which unfortunately, they didn't...yet. Gorgov had lost a lot of friends when a Demiurg mining operation had got caught in the crossfire in one of the more escalated skirmishes, and he was itching to get some payback on the self-righteous beings he found responsible. But hey, who knew? Perhaps the Captain would do something stupid down there and Gorgov could earn his pay.

-------------------------​
Lorna lead the expedition inside the dome, the sense of apprehension was palpable in the air, all of the alien races were eyeing one another cautiously, each one of them well aware that what was officially a peace gathering could degenerate into all out war, and Lorna was highly doubtful that the Compact was the only entity which deemed it prudent to send a naval force along with its ambassador. Kellum appeared to the world at large, completely at ease with events around him, but inside his mind was rapidly and efficiently sweeping the vast room, the designated seating for each of the representatives, this was the moment that someone may crack, and he had to be ready, although without knowing where the danger may originate from, or even what that danger may even look like, that was a very difficult thing to accomplish. He leaned forwards to instruct the Ambassador to stay closer to her security when he noticed the abnormal smell in the air, and heard the exclaimed cry from what he took to be one of the other race's security detail. Despite the language barrier, it's meaning was all to clear. Before he could yell out a warning or an order, Kellum keeled over in a coughing fit as the gas entered his respiratory system, whatever the cursed thing was it acts fast, he thought to himself, it was a hell of a way to go, but if he'd drawn his card he was at peace with it. 

"Sir! Are you alright?" One of the security detail helped the Admiral to his feet, still coughing rather violently, Kellum, more than a little surprised to discover himself still alive, quickly realised that the other's were recovering as well. This didn't make any sense, what kind of chemical attack left its victims unscathed? Kellum was about to order the entire detail to escort the Ambassador and diplomats back to their landing craft, but he was cut short when what could only be the Zun'trak entered the vast chamber.
"Shall we begin?"
Lorna found herself at a loss for words, the creatures before her appeared so alien, although shockingly not as much as some of the others arrayed in the Hall; so these were the beings which had wielded such influence as to call so many disparate species and factions to meet here? She turned to notice Kellum looking rather pale from his left to his right. Only now apparently realising that he could perfectly understand the other alien languages, smiling despite herself at finally finding a situation that took the Admiral by surprise, he most definitely was not a political creature. She gave the war hero a look as if to ask _ready?_ and the Admiral quickly recomposed himself, obviously embarassed and somewhat irritated by his lapse in focus.

Having made her way to the marked position for the Compact, Lorna began to take in the different representatives, some stood out from the rest, the Nyaen were the most obvious, both parties had cast weary glances at each other, but Lorna was thankful that their representative appeared to be an experienced diplomat, she didn't want to start a war due to their incompetence. The bugs also drew her attention, although their kind had never been documented within Compact space, there had been incidents amongst it's trading partners which the Compact navy had agreed to attend to, but other than spit balled ideas in corporate hall rooms of attempting to domesticate certain breeds of the bugs, none had guessed that they had any form of sentient intelligence, Lorna could sense a golden opportunity with that race, they obviously didn't have much friends and perhaps the Compact could persuade them to co-operate. The final race that drew her attention was one she had never seen before, the delegation had drawn her attention during the gas scare, and obviously Kellum's too. What could only be their security detail wore advanced armour and they obviously looked like they beleived themselves important, and judging by the way a number of other races looked at them, they had the influence, or at least the reputation, to match. 

"I am Zan'Trut Mos'Kul, ambassador of the Fel'Ra. I cannot, as you may have just heard, communicate using the gas, as the words of my language possess many meanings, forming incoherent sentences. I will connect using this link you hear from now, as only this can keep the correct meaning. I will interpret your speech by both ear and connection, and I apologise in advance for any problems that occur as part of this effect."

Kellum looked over the speaker, or the transmitter, he frowned at the situation, pyschic races made it so difficult; the race was as alien as any other arrayed in the hall, but as hard as he tried, Kellum couldn't remember seeing them land, and he had made sure to keep tabs on the vessels he saw. In addition to this, the ways the warriors held themselves, they were twitchy, jumpy even, more so than even the gas attack should've made them be; one would say that he was over-reacting, that he had never even seen this species before, but any soldier would recognise an effect of adrenaline when he saw one, and Kellum would bet his pay that these indivduals had just been in a fight. 

"I am the Omega, representative of the Olori. I have no need for your inferior dialects. So I will speak to you like this, in a similar, albeit superior method to the one Zan'Trut described."

Lorna almost grinned at the so-called 'Omega's' remark, he had managed to insult just about every individual in the room, and she could almost feel some of her colleagues fuming, she was well aware of the long hours and heated discussions that had been necessary for (Compact) Common to finally become the official language of the Compact, communicating was not easy, as far as she was concerned psychic races just cheated. 

“I am Kædæ Fialdron, Æbritea and Fædanærie-Elect of Niindal. I am here to represent the Nyæn and support our interests in this galaxy of ever-expanding opportunities.”

The Neayn had finally spoken, Kellum looked over the envoy, he appeared aged, but experienced, and his security detail looked tried and tested. This was a man of rank within their culture, the long and winding list of titles he announced seemed to evident of that. Lorna, on the other hand, was somewhat more informed than the Admiral and was trying to decide whether having a Fædanærie-Elect present would aid or hinder the Compact's ambitions, on the one hand he had the power to make real promises to the Compact, but he also had the power to make very dangerous, and very real, threats. Regardless, she already saw the assembly beginning to divide itself, most of the delegations were looking around, more shocked by those assembled and the situation they found themselves in than anything else, they were the smaller players, most likely civilizations that were there to listen, perhaps not even having met alien races before this day; and then you also had those that stood tall, that spoke, that seemed even uninterested in the gathering, they wielded the real power, and were undoubtedly the more established factions. 

"I am Lorna Corvitz, Ambassador for the Compact, and representative for the Surrogate and Demiurg races, in addition to the Terran Hanseatic League and all other signatories of the Compact Accord." she delivered the introduction with practiced efficiency, but inside was silently cursing the bureaucrats that had deemed such a lengthy title necessary. "I would like to extend a hand of friendship and co-operation to all those assembled, and recommend that one of the first priorities of this gathering be to establish the relative locations for each of our representative populations?"


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Ivan stood outside the door waiting to be enetered as the many spiecies conversed around him. His AI was translating as much as it could allowing Ivan to understand the other languages. One however was having trouble. Two different said words would come up with the same word meaning which confused him. He turned to look in the dirrection of the confussing language and saw a fuury-like beings talking but changing their body all the time. Smiling to himself Ivan finally understood. This language relied on body language as well. Smiling Ivan watched the creatures for he had to use his own mind to try and understand this part.

A voice sounded up in his mind "I am Zan'Trut Mos'Kul, ambassador of the Fel'Ra. I cannot, as you may have just heard, communicate using the gas, as the words of my language possess many meanings, forming incoherent sentences. I will connect using this link you hear from now, as only this can keep the correct meaning. I will interpret your speech by both ear and connection, and I apologise in advance for any problems that occur as part of this effect." Ivan smiled once again and turned his attention away from the furry creatures. 'So it has begun has it' His father asked. 'Indeed it has father' Ivan replied as another voiced sounded of in his mind "I am the Omega, representative of the Olori. I have no need for your inferior dialects. So I will speak to you like this, in a similar, albeit superior method to the one Zan'Trut described." 'So another phsycic race' Ivan thought as he looked around trying to figure out who the phsycic speaker was. So many raceshad Gathered here and his eyes flicked around the room this was not going to be an easy peace conference. 

A voice sounded up and Ivan looked towards the speaker “I am Kædæ Fialdron, Æbritea and Fædanærie-Elect of Niindal. I am here to represent the Nyæn and support our interests in this galaxy of ever-expanding opportunities.” Smiling Ivan Listned to the speaker. This peace conference was going to be interesting. 
"I am Lorna Corvitz, Ambassador for the Compact, and representative for the Surrogate and Demiurg races, in addition to the Terran Hanseatic League and all other signatories of the Compact Accord. I would like to extend a hand of friendship and co-operation to all those assembled, and recommend that one of the first priorities of this gathering be to establish the relative locations for each of our representative populations?" Said a female by the sounds of it across the room from himself. 

Looking around the room no other voices sounded up so Ivan assumed it was his turn standing up Ivan spoke "My name is Ivan Brackman representative of Dr Gustav Brackman and the Cybran nation. I also agree with Kædæ Fialdron the first matter of buisness would be to discuss the location of our populations." and with this Ivan sat back down. 'Well done my boy it seems I was right in my selection of sending you instead of myself oh yes' said his father in his mind as Ivan prepared to listen to the replys of his actions.


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

*The Menoetian Empire*

As they marched off the landing pad and towards the central dome, Deimos began to see the other 'diplomats' gathered together in small groups in the the courtyard. He saw disgusting bugs, large reptillian warriors, floating metal balls and little furballs. Surely these are not the races our beloved Empress wishes to ally with...?

He looked over at Ēlektra, whose face had curled into a grimance as she too glanced around the courtyard.

"Try not to look too disgusted Ēlektra" Deimos said, with a knowing smile.

"Sorry sir but its just.. look at them. Surely we won't ally with these crea-"

"Enough Lochagós, The Empress herself has commanded us to act as envoys pf the Menoetian Empire. We we will act with the honour and integrity that is expected of our great people. Is that understood?

"Yes sir" she replied, stiffly.

Even though he shared her feelings about these diplomats, it would not do well to voice them in front of his men or the other diplomats. He had no idea what translation skills they might have.

He continued to look round the courtyard and noticed the more bipedal races, similar to the Menoetians. There were pale skinned warriors who reminded him of the ancient Dryades of Thémia he had seen in the history texts. Other beings who had cybernetics installed into their foreheads and blue skinned aliens with advanced armour. And then there was the giant, horrifying creature in the corner, which reminded Deimos of a fiend used to scare young children back on Pérsēs. Vrikólakas. It watched him and began to lick its lips. Deimos would be keeping his eye on that one.

"Sir... There is some odd readings being picked up by my transmitter" Interrupted a member of the honour guard.

"What do they say?"

"Er.. that's the thing sir, it's nothing. Its just high frequency alpha-wave bursts"

Deimos silently cursed, a shiver going down his spine.

"What does that mean Próta-Stratēgos?" Inquired Ēlektra.

"Telepaths."

Almost to a man, the entire Menoetian party cursed and spat at the ground.

"Keep it together, show no fear." Ordered Deimos.

As he turned back to the diplomats, the doors to the complex opened and the parties moved into a large hall. He sees a large wooden platform surrounded by smaller circular platforms, indicating were the diplomats should stand. Deimos walks towards one when suddenly he begins to choke on an unseen gas. Grasping at his collar he reaches for his Kólasi pistol with his free hand.

"It's a trap!" he manages to croak.

He looks up and suddenly, the choking feeling is gone. Looking round he see's that Ēlektra and his guards have drawn their weapons. He notices something else, he can hear the other diplomats complaining loudly... He dismisses this until re realises he can understand them, the gas must have caused this. The other races see this too and begin to relax returning to their podiums. Deimos stands on his and orders his men to stand down. For now.

Just then, 2 more aliens enter the room, the Zuntrak. The ones who brought us here.

"Shall we begin?"

And so the negotiations begin.

_"I am Zan'Trut Mos'Kul, ambassador of the Fel'Ra. I cannot, as you may have just heard, communicate using the gas, as the words of my language possess many meanings, forming incoherent sentences. I will connect using this link you hear from now, as only this can keep the correct meaning. I will interpret your speech by both ear and connection, and I apologise in advance for any problems that occur as part of this effect."

_The telepathic message left a stale taste in Deimos' mouth, but at least this overgrown cat had the courtesy to apologise for its rude intrusion on their minds.

"_I am the Omega, representative of the Olori. I have no need for your inferior dialects. So I will speak to you like this, in a similar, albeit superior method to the one Zan'Trut described._"

Another telepathic message. However this metallic ball had already isolated himself to others by claiming his language, and by extention himself, were superior. Good, the less telepaths in any alliance the better.

“I am Kædæ Fialdron, Æbritea and Fædanærie-Elect of Niindal. I am here to represent the Nyæn and support our interests in this galaxy of ever-expanding opportunities.”

The first race to interest Deimos. These _Nyæn_ could be powerful allies or pwerful enemies.

"I am Lorna Corvitz, Ambassador for the Compact, and representative for the Surrogate and Demiurg races, in addition to the Terran Hanseatic League and all other signatories of the Compact Accord. I would like to extend a hand of friendship and co-operation to all those assembled, and recommend that one of the first priorities of this gathering be to establish the relative locations for each of our representative populations?"

 An already standing and succesful alliance? Interesting. If an alliance is to be made, these people may be central in keeping the tensions between the other races down. However, her proposal to establish the co-ordinates of our homelands is outlandish. I doubt anyone would agree to such a proposal.

 "My name is Ivan Brackman representative of Dr Gustav Brackman and the Cybran nation. I also agree with Lorna Corvitz the first matter of buisness would be to discuss the location of our populations."

I stand corrected. A shame, I thought the Cybrans had some promise.

Deimos took this as his moment to introduce himself. He clicked his heel, puffed out his chest and addressed the gathering confidently.

"I am Próta-Stratēgos Deimos of Pérsēs, I have been given the.. honour of being the emissary of the Red Empress and the great Menoetian Empire. We will co-operate as far as we can in any alliance that will serve the best interests of my people. However, I must not be the only one who disagrees with the ambassadors of the Compact and Cybran nations. I, for one, will not give the location of my homeworld to anyone without good cause. Perhaps in the future, if this alliance works out."


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Dur’fa’e listened carefully to the creature before him.

“I say, that I will keep to my word; that of Fædanærie-Elect Generaux Ædani Fieralra, of Niindal. You shall be treated with the utmost respect!”

But beneath that Dur’fa’e sensed the slight gesture of the creature to the others to not lower their weapons. Dur’fa’e decided to ignore this as he could understand their apprehension. Although he had never thought of his appearance as ’scary’.

Watching intently as the creature set about its work. He saw the thing ,which he decided to call ‘Dani’, order another to land a ‘Sheinta’ which, by studying the mind of another creature, he learnt to be the name of a strange flying thing which these creatures used for transport. Less than two minutes later ‘Dani’ checked his ‘protruding from side of body thing’ and saw he registered the ‘flying thing’ landed. ‘Dani turned back to Dur’fa’e and addressed him once more.

“We have a transport ready for you; 400 metres west of here. I will accompany you, and we’ll be going to Nænatin. As I said, we will treat you with respect, but if you abuse that, we will be ruthless. This is our home-planet, and we will protect it with everything we have. Understood?”

Dur’fa’e spoke into the mind of Dani again.

“I understand you. We say that we mean no harm and that is what we mean. Although it will be an odd experience in one of your ‘Sheinta’ but I respect your culture. Shall I take more people or shall they remain here while we discuss our arrangments?”

Nodding as ‘Dani’ spoke Dur’fa’e signalled to the other tribe members and set off after ‘Dani’ and the other creatures. After a short and peculiar flight in the ‘Sheinta’ Dur’fa’e arrived within a majestic city entirely populated by the creatures. Unphased by this new development Dur’fa’e followed ‘Dani’ into a large hall and watched as ‘Dani’ sat down at one end of the table. 

Concentrating his mind Dur’fa’e floated into the air and landed on the table before ‘Dani’. Meeting gazes with him Dur’fa’e spoke inot his mind once more.

“My people and I have come to your planet to retrieve a shard of asteroid that we believe to be located here. These asteroid shards are very important to our people and I would be grateful if you could allow us to have it. Have you seen any trace of this asteroid shard?”


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

After several of the races had introduced themselves the president stepped to the front of their disc. He cleared his throat and smiled warmly, his usually stern expression fading in the face of several new races. He began to speak;

“We hail from the Galactic Federation of Pegasus, some of you may know of us, some may have even exchanged trade with us.” He bowed respectfully at the Kai, “I have the honour of being our utopian Federation’s elected President of the senate. Wearing the blue robes is Senator for Pegasus, Gerald Paisley and his wife. To their left is Senator Kultras of Alpha Space, to his left Senator Flejeck of Beta Space and on the right of Senator Paisley is Senator Quoltas of Ceta Space and also Senatess Celda of Delta Space.” He gestured to the four men and two woman behind him, each of whom nodded in turn. “We are no strangers to aliens and although we do not demand it from other races here, we will happily give coordinates of our Core World, Pegasus and offer trade rights to all. But we bring a warning, about a Splinter group of; we are ashamed to say, Pegasiens. They will claim to be your friends, or that they desperately need your aid, or that it is we who have committed heinous acts of violence against them. But it is an elaborate ploy, I hand over to the highest ranking field Commander of the Pegasien Defence Forces, Gold Battalion Commander Savar Magnus, to give you more information on this dangerous faction.”

Savar sighed, he hated that title. It was so pretentious, and frankly unnecessary, the races who didn’t know who they were wouldn’t understand it and those who did probably knew anyway. Savar was a bit of an unwilling Poster boy for the PDF. But he stood and saluted the president smartly before standing where the president had been, and proceeding to speak;

“The Surlaw Alliance is an organised force of Pyrates, rouge traders and escapees from all corners of the galaxy, backed up by the near limitless resources of Surlaw himself. He was a commander of the Imperial military when the federation successfully rebelled under the empire. He was believed dead until my squad discover he was uniting the pyrates almost 200 years ago. We forestalled him then, but 43 years ago he had amassed his forces, and the first serious battle since the rebellion took place. Although we defeated his combined droid and organic army and most of his armada he escaped along with a sizable force. Since then he has begun to establish an empire of his own, outside Federation territory and is making alliances wherever he can. In his twisted mind he is a Patriot, trying to rebuild the Pegasien Empire, and reclaim the home world Pegasus as the throne world. Beware of this force, as they will corrupt your governments and raid your territory. I will endeavour to answer any further questions on the Surlaw Alliance.”

With that Savar stepped back, checking the shuttle sensor readings in his virtual vision, and thankfully there were still no unusual readings on Ortyak III or in orbit. He waited to hear what would happen next, and thought about how to approach the Kai…


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Ædani travelled with Dur’fa’e and his contingent in the Sheinta on the way to Nænatin, sat in one of three luxurious chairs reserved for important personnel. He ran through all the various alien races he had come into contact with, but these seemed nothing like any of them, and he was one of the leading authorities of alien races that the Nyæn had come into contact with, having been part of diplomatic and military maneuvers with them, He racked his brains, but he came up with a blank. _‘These are, quite possibly, completely new,’_ he told himself, and he felt his pulse spike, a thrill coursing through his veins. _‘They are also potentially dangerous,’_ he told himself, but that just made the excitement that much greater. He crossed his legs and took the position he had in the contemplation pod and closed his eyes, calming his breathing.

Eventually, the Sheinta slowed and dropped, landing atop the landing pad of the Entiniraan building. Outside, the city metropolis was efficiently labouring, hundreds of Nyæn going about their work. Ædani knew this without even looking; it was the same whenever he flew over, and a contented smile touched his lips. When the shuttle landed, he stood and gestured to Dur’fa’e to follow and smiled, trying to create an atmosphere that didn’t encourage violence, before leading off into the tower and entering one the smaller meeting halls the circular tower of the Entiniraan had to offer, for the rest would be too empty with so few in attendance; it was more than twenty feet tall, and thirty feet in radius. Large statues of celebrated Nyæni flanked the entrance to the elevators that ran the height of the building, and in the centre, a table of solid Nyæakini wood, ebony in colour and as hard as diamond, stood, with places for more than fifty Nyæn. The Fædanærie-Elect took a seat at the head of the table, and he was joined by four of his peers, who took up positions flanking him. A squad of thirty Snæren guards ringed the walls, an almost unprecedented honour guard for such a ‘diplomatic’ meeting. 

Ædani watched as Dur’fa’e seemed to levitate himself onto the table, and the Generaux’s mouth twitched slightly as he heard their gasps. Psychic races had long been rumoured to exist in the galaxy, but none had ever been encountered, before. _‘This just keeps getting more interesting,’_ he thought. 

_*“My people and I have come to your planet to retrieve a shard of asteroid that we believe to be located here. These asteroid shards are very important to our people and I would be grateful if you could allow us to have it. Have you seen any trace of this asteroid shard?”*_

The voice once more resonated inside Ædani’s head, and he looked at his colleagues quizically, who all raised their eyebrows at his glance. _‘Looks like it’s just me, then,’_ he sighed inside his mind. _‘Could do with Kædæ being here,’_ before realising, _‘It’s very coincidental, them appearing whilst the meeting has been convened ...’_ All of this flashed through his mind in less than a second, before he replied to Dur’fa’e.

“Well, I am sure we could aid you in the discovery of this asteroid shard, but there are other, important things that must be discussed before we can help you with that. Firstly, we need to know how you even got into the star system and _then_ breached the planetary defences without so much as setting off an alert. How did you do that? You must have power beyond even ours to do what you have done. 
“Secondly, we don’t even know what race you are ... You have managed to infiltrate our planet without us even _hearing_ of you. 
“Thirdly ... I think I would like to know why this asteroid shard is of such great importance to you. After all, it is the stated reason that you have arrived on this planet, so there has to be a reason to explain it. So ... Will you? 
“After that, if we feel you pose us no harm, I shall instruct Ærbitus Ferælo,” he gestured at the Nyæni scientist, who had just entered the hall, “to take any details of this shard, and assist you in finding it. Agreed?”


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Dur’fa’e blinked as he heard ‘Dani’ think quickly.

“Looks like it’s just me, then,”

“Could do with Kædæ being here,”

“It’s very coincidental, them appearing whilst the meeting has been convened ...”

Before ‘Dani’ spoke aloud.

“Well, I am sure we could aid you in the discovery of this asteroid shard, but there are other, important things that must be discussed before we can help you with that. Firstly, we need to know how you even got into the star system and then breached the planetary defences without so much as setting off an alert. How did you do that? You must have power beyond even ours to do what you have done. Secondly, we don’t even know what race you are ... You have managed to infiltrate our planet without us even hearing of you. Thirdly ... I think I would like to know why this asteroid shard is of such great importance to you. After all, it is the stated reason that you have arrived on this planet, so there has to be a reason to explain it. So ... Will you? After that, if we feel you pose us no harm, I shall instruct Ærbitus Ferælo,” he gestured at the Nyæni scientist, who had just entered the hall, “to take any details of this shard, and assist you in finding it. Agreed?”

Dur’fa’e tooka deep breath, he knew his actions at this moment would be known throughout Flusen history.


“If you wish for me to speak to the other members of your race then that is possible. And of coincidence, my people know not of this ‘meeting’ you speak of. But addressing your points.
Firstly, we travel by a very different method from your own. Our race has been gifted with great power and by combining the power of around thirty Flusen it is possible for us to travel through space to other worlds. We have not truly tested out powers as yours is the first world we have visited. And if we were undetected by your systems I suggest you improve them.
Secondly, we are the Flusen. I am Dur’fa’e, a member of the Jamina tribe. 
Together with the Hucuba and Kequa we form the race known as the Flusen. Our three chiefs, beings of great power, form the Tri-council. If you wish I can form a link to my chief and you may speak with him. And of you not hearing of us before I would not be surprised if we are new to all as we have never encountered alien life before. We are few in number and our world is rich so we have little need to go further afield.
And thirdly, the asteroid shard I speak of is highly important to my people as it contains members of our race, hibernating within. It is also a fragment of the asteroid that me and the rest of my people to our home world. And it also has immense power, something we wish to harness into the building we have above the pool.
I hope I have answered your questions but if not, or you have more, fell free to ask as I will be willing to answer. And I do hope that you see us as no threat."


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Thel'Kor watched the strange, blue creatures approach. They had odd, flat faces, curious little flaps of skin on either side of their heads, Thel'Kor had been told that they were used for hearing and another, seemingly random blob of skin in the front of their face, under which their nostrils were located.

He studied their odd, marching gait and strange, immobile fur that covered their heads. They were almost within speaking distance when all of the ambassadors and representatives of the various races turned to look at the crystal dome. Thel'Kor turned his head to face the monumental structure and saw that the doors were opening.

Thel'Kor proceeded to the dome, stepping through the doors to see several podiums. He stepped onto one, his entourage directly behind him. He entered and saw a wooden oval hovering with several circular pads surrounding. Thel'Kor was signaled to stand on one of the pads. Thel'Kor and his group stood on the pad and waited. As he saw the various other representatives as they took their places. He noticed a group of large, insectoid creatures and immediately began to feel hungry. Insects were the main source of food of the Kai's ancestors, the interest in them as food was a natural reflex of all Kai, though Thel'Kor was pleased that none of his guards had dishonored themselves by attempting to feast upon other ambassadors. 

There was a slight hissing noise. At first Thel'kor assumed it was some kind of lock-down system, sealing off the various ambassadors and eliminating the potential for any kind of attack or ambush. _A sound precaution_ thought Thel'Kor. Then he began choking. Whatever the gas was, it was having a poisonous effect on him. Thel'Kor's spines stood on end, a bright red colour. Thel'Kor realized he was alarmed and forced his emotions into calm, the spines dropped. He regulated, then ceased his breathing, a skill that all Kai could maintain for up to four _hours_, a strange and arbitrary time frame that was designated by Zuntrak and his diplomats, one that Thel'Kor had studied for some time, searching for a use in the Kai society. He had thus far failed in that endeavor.

"Zuntrak! What treachery is this?" Cried one of the blue, bipedal mammals that Thel'Kor had noticed earlier. His two nobles had their spears pointed outwards, searching for an opponent, whilst his Shi had drawn his needle pistol, ready to kill any attackers. _Wait for my signal_ Thel'Kor signed with a wave-like bristling of his spines, coloring them a dark green. Within a few moments, however, the choking ceased and Thel'Kor realised that he had understood the blue creature, a feat that would be impossible without the application of some external force. _The gas_ thought Thel'Kor, finally understanding. 

Just then, two strange looking creatures that Thel'Kor assumed was Zuntrak and a bodyguard, entered. 

"Shall we begin?" It said.

"Let's get this show on the road then!" Cried the blue creature once again. Thel'Kor looked at his questioningly, failing to grasp the meaning of the obscure request. What show? What road? He decided to ask the ambassador after the diplomacy was complete, these other races were strange, strange beings...


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

“I am Kædæ Fialdron, Æbritea and Fædanærie-Elect of Niindal. I am here to represent the Nyæn and support our interests in this galaxy of ever-expanding opportunities.” the Omega was pleased by this comment. Despite their current, restricted state, they recognized that their current state was undesirable. An alliance with them would help 'The Master Plan', so the Omega decided that allying with the Nyæn wouldn't be such a bad idea. The white ape spoke next, "I am Lorna Corvitz, Ambassador for the Compact, and representative for the Surrogate and Demiurg races, in addition to the Terran Hanseatic League and all other signatories of the Compact Accord. I would like to extend a hand of friendship and co-operation to all those assembled, and recommend that one of the first priorities of this gathering be to establish the relative locations for each of our representative populations?"

The Omega guessed that the ape would say something unintelligent, but to offer relations through the promise of a primitive, yet common concept like 'friendship'? The Omega decided that discussions with this one would be brainless in nature, and best avoided. Even if the ape claimed that she represented a working and healthy alliance, that only proved that their allies were just as primitive. Perhaps if the alliance agreed to disclose homeworld locations, the Compact's homes may make for good birthplaces. "My name is Ivan Brackman representative of Dr Gustav Brackman and the Cybran nation. I also agree with Lorna Corvitz the first matter of buisness would be to discuss the location of our populations." The Omega knew that this race show much promise in regards to their argumentations. Perhaps an alliance would be desirable with them as well.

The red haired cyborg spoke next, "I am Próta-Stratēgos Deimos of Pérsēs, I have been given the.. honour of being the emissary of the Red Empress and the great Menoetian Empire. We will co-operate as far as we can in any alliance that will serve the best interests of my people. However, I must not be the only one who disagrees with the ambassadors of the Compact and Cybran nations. I, for one, will not give the location of my homeworld to anyone without good cause. Perhaps in the future, if this alliance works out." the Omega decided that they were similar, in minor respects, to the Cybran. The Olori will atempt some relations, though perhaps not as much as the Nyæn and Cybran. the Mol'omra'chai spoke next, his message was uninteresting to the Omega, so he mostly ignored it.

Finally the Pegasiens spoke, and the Omega decided they they were just as intelligent as the collective minds of the Compact the moment they revealed they were engaged in a conflict with themselves. Were it not so disgusting that a race would even consider such a thing, the Omega would've probably 'laughed' there and then. Silence fell, and the Omega spoke for the first time since he arrived, "_I would like to point out that two of the races present have, to me at least, demonstrated semi-sentient behaviour, namely the ape Lorna Corvitz, the blue humanoid representing the Pegasus, and Overlord Erishak-Shuroz'Zelsas. I believe the ape heavily relies on such a primitive emotion as 'friendship' to make alliances and achieve her goals: such practice is beneath sentients such as ourselves, the Olori._"

"_Also, the idea that any race could fight amongst themselves sickens me to the very core, for it is a moronic action, yet according to you, Pegasien, your species has been doing so for some time. You have even admitted that this is a threat to the rest of us. Though I doubt they could harm the Olori, the fact that you allowed this to happen is inexcusable. I have no serious issues with the other races present, although I would like to make a formal request to the two I have just mentioned. I would like the ape to abandon such notion as friendship, and accept that pursuing what is best for your people is more important than being friendly with strangers. The second request is directed to all present: I suggest our first action, rather than disclose home worlds, is to prohibit the Pegasien from this council. I don't know about any of you, but I would want to keep away from the species that presents a risk to my race, no matter how small it may be._"


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

After many different introductions, as varied in tone and friendliness as the speakers themselves, Zan'Trut finally finished his conversation with Anz'Kull and the Gov'Feln. It was a decision for the best, and one that must be executed quickly.

Forming a seperate link with Kaedae, having recieved a small impulse, stronger than most alien races could via Maj'Fol, he sent a return message. "Kædæ Fialdron, Æbritea and Fædanærie-Elect of Niindal, I accept your offer of a private meeting. Anz'Kull and I will meet you in the forest to the east at midnight. Bring but one guard or such with you. We shall be armed, but you can trust our word that we will not bring them to bear unnecessarily. We have something to discuss with the council, but without those pesky Olori interfering. Come with another, come armed, and come at midnight."

Then came something else of interest. Something that, though the council had sanctioned the Su'Jan not to speak, an outburst was inevitable. The Olori had spoken, and Anz'Kull had taken offence. Speaking in the mono-meaning Hal'To, he spoke directly to the Omega. 

"Though you may not think so, Omega, internal strife happens in the most stable of races, and every strong race we have met have suffered internal strife. What does that speak of your race? Your judgement is off: friendliness is interpreted as a kind and amicable notion with most civilised races, and despite what your incorrect opinion is, it does help with negotiation, and can coexist with the best wishes of a race. Finally, you once again fail to realise that expelling a race from the council is not good for your race. The Surlaws can attack anyone, anywhere, and they would buckle under the forces of several races. The more we know about these foes, the better we can be defended from them, and prohibiting the Pegasiens would not aid us at all. You have proved but two things to me: you have a superiority complex larger than any I know, and you do not know the best way to go about alliances for the best of your race. I vote against prohibiting the Pegasiens. I am sure Zan'Trut agrees."

"I do agree," added Zan'Trut telepathically. "As does the council. Hostility is rarely advocated by us, but the Olori are being overly snobbish."

Zan'Trut knew that Anz'Kull had just done something major. He may have sparked war with mere words, but, as he told himself, the use of Hal'To was merely an enigma to the others, rather than displaying its true meaning. Sudden realisation then hit him, and he began to form a spell to protect all but himself from telepathic communications. The Olori could be dangerous. All precautions must be taken.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

The other ambassadors continued their various speeches of introduction, each a strange creature and their various forms of speech were utterly alien to Thel'Kor. He was most alarmed when some began to speak within his very mind. He faced the blue creatures as they began to speak.

“We hail from the Galactic Federation of Pegasus, some of you may know of us, some may have even exchanged trade with us.” He bowed respectfully to Thel'Kor, who lowered his own head in a repeat of the respectful gesture. He knew that some of his subjects had studied the other races, this _trading_, was a curious affair. It was the exchange of goods such as exotic foods, strange weapons and artifacts. All in exchange for pieces of gold and meaningless, decorative stones. Both were extremely common on Shaal. Thel'Kor was amazed when his warriors had returned with a plentiful bounty for such small prices.
The Pegasus representative continued.

“I have the honour of being our utopian Federation’s elected President of the senate. Wearing the blue robes is Senator for Pegasus, Gerald Paisley and his wife. To their left is Senator Kultras of Alpha Space, to his left Senator Flejeck of Beta Space and on the right of Senator Paisley is Senator Quoltas of Ceta Space and also Senatess Celda of Delta Space.” He gestured to the six individuals behind him, each bobbed their heads in turn. 

“We are no strangers to aliens and although we do not demand it from other races here, we will happily give coordinates of our Core World, Pegasus and offer trade rights to all. But we bring a warning, about a Splinter group of; we are ashamed to say, Pegasiens. They will claim to be your friends, or that they desperately need your aid, or that it is we who have committed heinous acts of violence against them. But it is an elaborate ploy, I hand over to the highest ranking field Commander of the Pegasien Defence Forces, Gold Battalion Commander Savar Magnus, to give you more information on this dangerous faction.”

One of the _Pegasiens_, sighed, looking disdainful of the title. Commander Savar made a strange, abrupt gesture to the president before taking the president's position and spoke.

“The Surlaw Alliance is an organised force of Pyrates, rouge traders and escapees from all corners of the galaxy, backed up by the near limitless resources of Surlaw himself. He was a commander of the Imperial military when the federation successfully rebelled under the empire. He was believed dead until my squad discover he was uniting the pyrates almost 200 years ago. We forestalled him then, but 43 years ago he had amassed his forces, and the first serious battle since the rebellion took place. Although we defeated his combined droid and organic army and most of his armada he escaped along with a sizable force. Since then he has begun to establish an empire of his own, outside Federation territory and is making alliances wherever he can. In his twisted mind he is a Patriot, trying to rebuild the Pegasien Empire, and reclaim the home world Pegasus as the throne world. Beware of this force, as they will corrupt your governments and raid your territory. I will endeavour to answer any further questions on the Surlaw Alliance.”

With that Savar stepped back, allowing others to take in the information before forwarding their questions. Thel'Kor looked at one of the most curious beings, a levitating ball of solid metal about six feet in diameter. It began to speak, within the minds of all the individuals present.

_"I would like to point out that two of the races present have, to me at least, demonstrated semi-sentient behaviour, namely the ape Lorna Corvitz, the blue humanoid representing the Pegasus, and Overlord Erishak-Shuroz'Zelsas. I believe the ape heavily relies on such a primitive emotion as 'friendship' to make alliances and achieve her goals: such practice is beneath sentients such as ourselves, the Olori.

Also, the idea that any race could fight amongst themselves sickens me to the very core, for it is a moronic action, yet according to you, Pegasien, your species has been doing so for some time. You have even admitted that this is a threat to the rest of us. Though I doubt they could harm the Olori, the fact that you allowed this to happen is inexcusable. 

I have no serious issues with the other races present, although I would like to make a formal request to the two I have just mentioned. I would like the ape to abandon such notion as friendship, and accept that pursuing what is best for your people is more important than being friendly with strangers. The second request is directed to all present: I suggest our first action, rather than disclose home worlds, is to prohibit the Pegasien from this council. I don't know about any of you, but I would want to keep away from the species that presents a risk to my race, no matter how small it may be."_

Thel'Kor stared at the orb, disbelieving. "Have you no honour? If an individual or group is too weak to fight a battle for themselves and they discredit themselves by pleading for another's aid, then any honorable individual would stand beside him and help him regain his dignity by fighting whatever it is that has caused them to prostrate themselves in such a fashion."

He paused, realizing that he had overstepped and made unnecessary displays of emotion. He lowered his spines, which had risen once again to resemble bright crimson plumage. He bowed his head once again, his spines grey and small, in submission.

"I apologize, I have misspoken. Allow me to introduce myself." He stood tall once more. 

"I am Lord Arbiter Ro'Shaal Thel'Kor of the Shi bloodline, leader of the Kai empire and representative of the same race. My people stand for honour and justice, we are the finest warriors that any of you could perceive. Our bravery is absolute, our discipline strong and our skill at arms unmatched." He looked hard at the various representatives as he said this, daring any of the ambassadors to dispute his claim.

"We have made a presence here in order to see which of the races in the universe are noble and strong enough to be allies to the Kai. I currently know little of the strength of any of those present here, but the nobility of _some_," He said, staring at the orbs. "Is currently in question."

He fell silent and awaited whatever response that the other representatives had to provide...


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Kædæ nodded subtly when he received the message from Zan’Trut, thinking, _‘I hope you can hear my words; it would be an honour to meet with you. I shall follow your conditions, though I do fear they are unnecessary.’_ He also hoped that the representative could feel the excitement that was running through his mind.
He then listened in turn to the other representatives, making mental notes of problems he wanted to address. At the mention of openly giving away the locations of, he shook his head slightly. _‘They cannot expect the others to agree to this ... It’s madness!’_ His disbelief grew when Ivan actually agreed with her. He made to speak further, but Próta-Stratēgos Deimos got there first, and thankfully made the same point he would have done.

_*“We hail from the Galactic Federation of Pegasus, some of you may know of us, some may have even exchanged trade with us.” He bowed respectfully at the Kai, “I have the honour of being our utopian Federation’s elected President of the senate. Wearing the blue robes is Senator for Pegasus, Gerald Paisley and his wife. To their left is Senator Kultras of Alpha Space, to his left Senator Flejeck of Beta Space and on the right of Senator Paisley is Senator Quoltas of Ceta Space and also Senatess Celda of Delta Space.” He gestured to the four men and two woman behind him, each of whom nodded in turn. “We are no strangers to aliens and although we do not demand it from other races here, we will happily give coordinates of our Core World, Pegasus and offer trade rights to all. But we bring a warning, about a Splinter group of; we are ashamed to say, Pegasiens. They will claim to be your friends, or that they desperately need your aid, or that it is we who have committed heinous acts of violence against them. But it is an elaborate ploy, I hand over to the highest ranking field Commander of the Pegasien Defence Forces, Gold Battalion Commander Savar Magnus, to give you more information on this dangerous faction.”*_ The Nyæni representative caught the look of exasperation from Savar himself, and a tiny smile twitched on his otherwise serious features. 

_*“The Surlaw Alliance is an organised force of Pyrates, rouge traders and escapees from all corners of the galaxy, backed up by the near limitless resources of Surlaw himself. He was a commander of the Imperial military when the federation successfully rebelled under the empire. He was believed dead until my squad discover he was uniting the pyrates almost 200 years ago. We forestalled him then, but 43 years ago he had amassed his forces, and the first serious battle since the rebellion took place. Although we defeated his combined droid and organic army and most of his armada he escaped along with a sizable force. Since then he has begun to establish an empire of his own, outside Federation territory and is making alliances wherever he can. In his twisted mind he is a Patriot, trying to rebuild the Pegasien Empire, and reclaim the home world Pegasus as the throne world. Beware of this force, as they will corrupt your governments and raid your territory. I will endeavour to answer any further questions on the Surlaw Alliance.”*_ This statement instantly had Kædæ on edge. _‘Any alliance with them could be affected by this ... Tread carefully,’_ he thought to himself, nodding subconsciously. The next statement to reverberate in his mind, however, floored him, and filled him with a slight loathing for the Olori.

_*"I would like to point out that two of the races present have, to me at least, demonstrated semi-sentient behaviour, namely the ape Lorna Corvitz, the blue humanoid representing the Pegasus, and Overlord Erishak-Shuroz'Zelsas. I believe the ape heavily relies on such a primitive emotion as 'friendship' to make alliances and achieve her goals: such practice is beneath sentients such as ourselves, the Olori. Also, the idea that any race could fight amongst themselves sickens me to the very core, for it is a moronic action, yet according to you, Pegasien, your species has been doing so for some time. You have even admitted that this is a threat to the rest of us. Though I doubt they could harm the Olori, the fact that you allowed this to happen is inexcusable. I have no serious issues with the other races present, although I would like to make a formal request to the two I have just mentioned. I would like the ape to abandon such notion as friendship, and accept that pursuing what is best for your people is more important than being friendly with strangers. The second request is directed to all present: I suggest our first action, rather than disclose home worlds, is to prohibit the Pegasien from this council. I don't know about any of you, but I would want to keep away from the species that presents a risk to my race, no matter how small it may be."*_ Slightly stunned, the Nyæni representatives mouth opened and closed several times, emitting no noise as he struggled to form a response, but as it happens, he didn’t need to - the Fel’Ra and Kai beat him to it. 

_*"Though you may not think so, Omega, internal strife happens in the most stable of races, and every strong race we have met have suffered internal strife. What does that speak of your race? Your judgement is off: friendliness is interpreted as a kind and amicable notion with most civilised races, and despite what your incorrect opinion is, it does help with negotiation, and can coexist with the best wishes of a race. Finally, you once again fail to realise that expelling a race from the council is not good for your race. The Surlaws can attack anyone, anywhere, and they would buckle under the forces of several races. The more we know about these foes, the better we can be defended from them, and prohibiting the Pegasiens would not aid us at all. You have proved but two things to me: you have a superiority complex larger than any I know, and you do not know the best way to go about alliances for the best of your race. I vote against prohibiting the Pegasiens. I am sure Zan'Trut agrees."*_ 

_*"I do agree. As does the council. Hostility is rarely advocated by us, but the Olori are being overly snobbish."*_ The other added, and this caused another smile to blossom on his face. _‘I think we will definitely get along,’_ he thought, shaking his head slightly, the smile still in place.

_*"Have you no honour? If an individual or group is too weak to fight a battle for themselves and they discredit themselves by pleading for another's aid, then any honorable individual would stand beside him and help him regain his dignity by fighting whatever it is that has caused them to prostrate themselves in such a fashion."*_ This outburst was unexpected, but Kædæ found himself nodding in agreement, and listened intently as the speaker continued.

_*"I apologize, I have misspoken. Allow me to introduce myself. I am Lord Arbiter Ro'Shaal Thel'Kor of the Shi bloodline, leader of the Kai empire and representative of the same race. My people stand for honour and justice, we are the finest warriors that any of you could perceive. Our bravery is absolute, our discipline strong and our skill at arms unmatched."*_ At this, one of the Snæren guards snorted quietly, derisively, and Kædæ turned to give him a look which clearly said, _‘Don’t say a thing.’_
_*"We have made a presence here in order to see which of the races in the universe are noble and strong enough to be allies to the Kai. I currently know little of the strength of any of those present here, but the nobility of*_* some, is currently in question."* Once again, the Nyæn found himself agreeing with them. Sensing a lull in comments from the other races, he finally spoke, still trying to keep track of everything he wanted to say.

“In this matter, I must agree with Su’Jan-Anz’Kull and Lord Arbiter Thel’Kor. Whilst my first thought was that some more clarification would be needed from the Pegasiens regarding the situation with this ‘Surlaw Alliance’, such as the measures they are taking to combat this and the sharing of any information they have on them, such as numbers, disposition and galactic distribution, they should not by any means be represented as lesser than any of the other races gathered here and thus excluded. As Anz’Kull has stated, internal strife happens. _Conflict_ happens. The thing that defines us is how we deal with it.
“If anything, I think this shows us that the Olori have less ... Emotional range than the rest of those gathered, more mechanical and logical. But not everything is logical, and thus we must account for that.” He took a breath, the speed with which he had spoken having taken it out of his ancient body. He struggled briefly for breath, until he regained control of his breathing and turning to Commander Savar and President Paisley.

“That being said, there are issues that must be discussed, as any who enter into an alliance with you could become targets of these ‘Pyrates’. Thus, we would need additional information than what you have given us, and it would require, probably, more working than an alliance without these risks, but it _is_ workable.” he turned back to the room as a whole. “I vote _against_ removing the Galactic Federation of Pegasus from this meeting. In my opinion, they should remain!” He took another deep breath, and then launched into the rest of his speech.

“I have several other issues on what has been said; namely, the locations of home planets. At this time, most of the races represented here do not have peace agreements or alliances agreed. Because of this, I shall be refraining from discussing the location of the beating heart of our society. This is my last word on the subject at this time, and it’s not an issue I will be drawn into discussion on until I am ready. I feel it was foolish of Miss Corvitz to bring this issue up so prematurely, but I will put that down to her relative youth.” A smile touched his face, which he hoped wouldn’t be taken condescendingly. _‘The last thing we need is open war with the Compact,’_ he realised. One of his Snæren guards shuffled behind him, and the sound drew back the reaction they’d had to Thel’Kor’s proclamation of military superiority. He took another deep breath and turned to the Lord Arbiter.
“Lord Arbiter Thel’Kor, I would please ask you to refrain from making unsubstantiated claims of military strength in what is meant to be a diplomatic meeting. It sets the wrong tone, and makes you appear ... Boastful. I do not mean to pick at small things, but I am sure smaller issues have sparked wars!” A small gasp erupted from Oela’s mouth, before he heard her teeth click together as her mouth closed. _‘Never mind, she will learn that in diplomacy, you cannot always be the consummate diplomat and must say what you think.’_

-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------​
Ædani listened intently to what Dur’fa’e sent directly to his mind; the sensation completely surreal. Looking at the creature before him, he saw it’s one eye blink slowly, but that was all. And yet it was so ... Intense a situation, Dur’fa’e could even read what he was thinking. _‘This is ... Incredible!’_

“Well, Dur’fa’e, of the Flusen Jamina tribe, I think it would be ... Courteous, if we could share this conversation with my peers,” he replied, gesturing at the other four Fædanærie, “as, whilst I could assume control of this situation, I have no political or legal power over them, even if they _would_ defer to my expertise,” A mutter of irritation poured from the other four until he raised his voice, “which I’m not saying they would!” They quietened down and seemed more content, but he shook his head slightly. _‘I apologise for that slightest of misunderstandings,’_ he thought, knowing the alien before him would know exactly what he’d thought. _‘It was my intention to say we are all equal, but they might trust me in this due to my ... Experience with other races, which exceeds all of theirs.’_ He then took a breath and continued.

“The meeting I spoke of was called by a race called the Zuntrak, and includes representatives from a vast array of different races from across the galaxy. We ourselves have sent a representative. If, as you say, you have never encountered other races, that may be why you didn’t receive an ... Invitation, as it were.
“Well, it does indeed seem to be a truly great power, and something we’ve never encountered before. As you say, it appears we must improve our systems ... As such, I would appreciate running tests with you to discover how to track this power. You would, of course, be compensated for the time and effort. I have a few ideas on how we could assist you in return. 
“If you have been imbued with the power to speak on behalf of your people, I would feel it ... Unnecessary, to speak with your ‘chief’. On a side note, your planet sounds idyllic. Much akin to ours, for beyond the sphere of our cities is endless forests and mountain ranges, untouched by our technology. 
“Now, this asteroid shard ... You say it contains members of your race. I am sure we would have records of encounters with creatures such as yourself, so it cannot be within five hundred miles of a population centre. However, there may well be a way of finding it. As I understand it, we can track energy signatures via our satellites. Am I correct, Ærbitus Ferælo?” The scientist nodded his agreement quickly, before grasping what was being asked and scurried back through the doors he had entered through. Muttering could be heard, presumably over the mic-set he wore almost permanently, Ædani told himself.

“If we can run some tests, and find out what energy signatures you and your kind give off, we can use that as a basis to run Signature Signal Tracking, and find your kin, and the asteroid shard that they supposedly arrived on. 
“Beyond that, I have countless more questions about the Flusen, but as it stands, I do not feel you are attempting to invade. Obviously, my opinion alone is not enough, but if you can convince those Fædanærie, who sit upon the Council of the Nyæn, which sit with me here, that you mean us no harm, then I am certain we can come to some agreement.”

The Generaux stood, and paced, back and forth, across the head of the table. “Fellow Fædanærie, I have been in the company of these representatives of the Flusen for a number of hours now, and in that time they have never been anything but honest. I’m not sure how, but I feel a certain ... Truth, that emanates whenever they ‘talk’ to me, I suppose we can say. Now, you may not have the time with them that I have, but I am sure Dur’fa’e here can convince you as he has me. There has been no threat of violence, and every single request we have put to them has been followed, to the _letter_. Now, I am sure we can find the asteroid shard that they have come here looking for. I hope you will agree with me here, and will decide that this could be a beneficial encounter for both our races.”

Ædani then turned back to the Flusen leader, and spoke once more. “I suggest ... Two things. Firstly, we run the tests - which are perfectly harmless; I myself have been through them numerous times - on you, to establish your signatures. We then run the scans within certain parameters to find your shard. Following this, before you leave, we find out how we improve our planetary security. To me, this is perfectly sound and reasonable. Of course, if you have any objections, I will hear and consider them.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

As Dur’fa’e blinked he could hear a wondrous thought emanate from Dani’s mind

“This is ... Incredible!”

Dur’fa’e couldn’t help but smile at the praise, especially from a new race. Dani then went on to speak aloud.

“Well, Dur’fa’e, of the Flusen Jamina tribe, I think it would be ... Courteous, if we could share this conversation with my peers, as, whilst I could assume control of this situation, I have no political or legal power over them, even if they would defer to my expertise,”

The four other silent creatures suddenly burst into uproar and Dur’fa’e flinched back slightly before Dani managed to take control again with well-placed words.

“which I’m not saying they would!”

The creatures settled down again and Dur’fa’e blinked before moving forward again as he heard Dani’s thoughts, directed at him.

“I apologise for that slightest of misunderstandings, It was my intention to say we are all equal, but they might trust me in this due to my ... Experience with other races, which exceeds all of theirs.”

Dur’fa’e nodded, he could see the wisdom in Dani’s words. He listened intently as Dani spoke aloud again.

“The meeting I spoke of was called by a race called the Zuntrak, and includes representatives from a vast array of different races from across the galaxy. We ourselves have sent a representative. If, as you say, you have never encountered other races, that may be why you didn’t receive an ... Invitation, as it were. 
Well, it does indeed seem to be a truly great power, and something we’ve never encountered before. As you say, it appears we must improve our systems ... As such; I would appreciate running tests with you to discover how to track this power. You would, of course, be compensated for the time and effort. I have a few ideas on how we could assist you in return. 
If you have been imbued with the power to speak on behalf of your people, I would feel it ... Unnecessary, to speak with your ‘chief’. On a side note, your planet sounds idyllic. Much akin to ours, for beyond the sphere of our cities is endless forests and mountain ranges, untouched by our technology. 
Now, this asteroid shard ... You say it contains members of your race. I am sure we would have records of encounters with creatures such as you, so it cannot be within five hundred miles of a population centre. However, there may well be a way of finding it. As I understand it, we can track energy signatures via our satellites. Am I correct, Ærbitus Ferælo?”

The quite creature that Dur’fa’e had not paid attention to previously mumbled and hesitated before scampering off back the way they had entered the room. Dani spoke again.

“If we can run some tests, and find out what energy signatures you and your kind give off, we can use that as a basis to run Signature Signal Tracking, and find your kin, and the asteroid shard that they supposedly arrived on. 
Beyond that, I have countless more questions about the Flusen, but as it stands, I do not feel you are attempting to invade. Obviously, my opinion alone is not enough, but if you can convince those Fædanærie, who sit upon the Council of the Nyæn, which sit with me here, that you mean us no harm, then I am certain we can come to some agreement.”

Dani rose to his feet and pace back and forth at the head of the table. He spoke, addressing the four creatures in the room as well.

“Fellow Fædanærie, I have been in the company of these representatives of the Flusen for a number of hours now, and in that time they have never been anything but honest. I’m not sure how, but I feel a certain ... Truth, that emanates whenever they ‘talk’ to me, I suppose we can say. Now, you may not have the time with them that I have, but I am sure Dur’fa’e here can convince you as he has me. There has been no threat of violence, and every single request we have put to them has been followed, to the letter. Now, I am sure we can find the asteroid shard that they have come here looking for. I hope you will agree with me here, and will decide that this could be a beneficial encounter for both our races.”

Dani then turned back to Dur’fa’e and spoke to him again.

“I suggest ... Two things. Firstly, we run the tests - which are perfectly harmless; I myself have been through them numerous times - on you, to establish your signatures. We then run the scans within certain parameters to find your shard. Following this, before you leave, we find out how we improve our planetary security. To me, this is perfectly sound and reasonable. Of course, if you have any objections, I will hear and consider them.”

Dur’fa’e, sensing Dani’s speech had drawn to a close bowed to him and thanked him.

“You are a kind and noble creature and I would be honoured to consider you a friend. These questions you ask I will happily answer after I have spoken to these other creatures of your race. If they are anything like you there will be no problem.”

Turning towards the four creatures that were standing still nearby Dur’fa’e spoke into their minds, while still allowing Dani to hear his words.

“Do not be afraid of my voice. My people communicate this way as we ourselves have no way of talking like you do. I speak to you all on behalf of my people, the Flusen. My name is Dur’fa’e and I am a representative of Tribe Jamina, one of the tree tribes that make up the Flusen. I and a small group of my people, no more than thirty in total, have travelled to your world to retrieve something of great worth to my people, an asteroid shard. We come in peace as this is our first encounter with any race other than our own. We mean you no harm and if you wish me and my people gone you must just say and we will leave and never return. But I hope you do not, for I wish to see your world and help you in any way I can. If there is anything you wish me to tell you or do then just say he word. I hope our races can grow strong with the help of each other.”

Turning back to Dani, but still allowing the four ‘Fædanærie’ to hear his words Dur’fa’e spoke again.

“The meeting you speak of sounds of great interest to me as it seems there are a great many species that we were previously unaware of. I hope they are all as friendly and welcoming as yours.
These tests you speak of I will be willing to take, if you say they are ok then I will trust your word. If there are a great many races then I suspect there will be others with powers like yours so it would be an honour to give you the power t protect yourself against them, or at least detect their presence.
If you have no wish to speak to the Chief I understand. I have been granted permission to be the voice of the Flusen and so on matters such as these I am the highest authority if there are no chiefs present.
Of the asteroid shard I agree you would have records, although the other shards we have found have been home to Flusen in deep hibernation we have no experience with shards further afield. I would be interested in your method of finding the asteroid shard and again would be willing to take the test. Although I sense my people have nearly found it I would gladly let you examine my energy signature, lest you learn something we do not know ourselves. 
Any questions you have for me I will be glad to answer as this is a truly wonderful experience for me and I would be glad to pass on knowledge that might aid you in some way.
Your wisdom is sound and I will complete the two tasks you set to the best of my ability. Lead the way and I will follow.”


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Erishak couldn't agree more with Kai Lord Arbiter, seeing a potential friend and ally in Ro'Shaal Thel'Kor. The Overlord could see and hear that this species stood for honour and nobility, meaning that he can overlook their use of mechanical technology. The Olori are both naive and arrogant, two traits that could lead to their undoing if they do not learn, but to denigrate others who they have recently met and saying friendship is an unnecessary trait proved their distance from other sentients. What truly infuriated Erishak most was that the metallic beings essentially labeled the Pegasians idiots for allowing their race to fracture into civil war and for essentially 'endangering' the Olori. He could sense his honour guard felt tempted to strike at the metallic beings for their arrogance, but their honour forbade them from doing it...for now. For the Mol'Omra'Chai, he mentally applauded the blue-skinned aliens for acknowledging their flaws, the road to conquering weakness is pathed with acknowledging it and ultimately triumphing over it. It was the following words that truly caused the Overlord to honour the Lord Arbiter with a warrior's salute, celebrating his brazennes and courage for saying what has to be said to those who heads were so far up their...well where ever they place them for their smugness.

Have you no honour? If an individual or group is too weak to fight a battle for themselves and they discredit themselves by pleading for another's aid, then any honorable individual would stand beside him and help him regain his dignity by fighting whatever it is that has caused them to prostrate themselves in such a fashion." 

Then came the Nyaeni ambassador, eliciting Erishak to once more lick his teeth, Kaedae his words a balance of wisdom and necessity. “In this matter, I must agree with Su’Jan-Anz’Kull and Lord Arbiter Thel’Kor. Whilst my first thought was that some more clarification would be needed from the Pegasiens regarding the situation with this ‘Surlaw Alliance’, such as the measures they are taking to combat this and the sharing of any information they have on them, such as numbers, disposition and galactic distribution, they should not by any means be represented as lesser than any of the other races gathered here and thus excluded. As Anz’Kull has stated, internal strife happens. Conflict happens. The thing that defines us is how we deal with it.
“If anything, I think this shows us that the Olori have less ... Emotional range than the rest of those gathered, more mechanical and logical. But not everything is logical, and thus we must account for that. 

“That being said, there are issues that must be discussed, as any who enter into an alliance with you could become targets of these ‘Pyrates’. Thus, we would need additional information than what you have given us, and it would require, probably, more working than an alliance without these risks, but it is workable. I vote against removing the Galactic Federation of Pegasus from this meeting. In my opinion, they should remain!” 

The Overlord ignored the rest of what the ambassador, sensing that he agreed it would be a bad idea to share maps at such an early stage. This debate gave him another idea which he will state after his acknowledgements.

"I agree with Lord Arbiter Ro'Shaal Thel'Kor, the Olori have clearly showed no humility or nobility within the presence of others. I honour the Kai for saying what had to be said, I could not have said it better myself, and I honour the Pegasien federation for bringing such news to light and essentially acknowledging a weakness. I feel that its better to know now then to learn of the Surlaw's existence with their blades at our throats, since it appears they would have attacked us either way, after this meeting I will spread the news of the rebel's existence to the other Dominions. I fully agree that every race will have encountered disharmony, but it can be conquered, we Mol'Omra'Chai are no different. My personal message to the Olori is that be wary of your hubris, my people have paid that price long ago."

Erishak breathed slowly and directed his words at the Pegasiens, "since these Pyrates are truly a threat and a moral evil, I will gladly lend my Dominion's warriors to your aid, though you have to be willing to bear my people's...habits. I ask that after this meeting the Pegasien delegation and the Lord Arbiter meet on my shuttle, since he may be interested in aiding the Federation and now for my next suggestion". The Overlord curled his tail from his waist, "I already expressed my disapproval of the idea or exchangeing homeworld locations, instead I propose that for now, until we fully trust each other in our alliances, I suggest we make Ortyak III a trading post, if our Zuntrak hosts agree.


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

*The Menoetian Empire*

After Deimos spoke, he took a step back and relaxed slightly. He seemed to have been well recieved by the other races and he noticed nods of agreement from a few. Perhaps this alliance may prove to be a succesful venture for the Empire. Next to speak was the large Vrikólakas, who went on to agree

I am Overlord Erishak-Shuroz'Zelsas, of the Shi'Urs'Ak Dominion of the Mol'Omra'Chai. I speak for my Dominion, but not for my species for we are fractured and my Dominion Overlord seeks an alliance for those who would take us as such. The Shi'Urs'Ak number in the millions, thanks to the number of our World-Fleets. I agree with our Menoetian friend here, it would be unwise to reveal where our homeworlds are at such an early stage, of course for the Children of the Gods it would not even matter"

It grated to be called a 'friend' by this fiend but he appreciated the support.

“We hail from the Galactic Federation of Pegasus, some of you may know of us, some may have even exchanged trade with us. I have the honour of being our utopian Federation’s elected President of the senate. Wearing the blue robes is Senator for Pegasus, Gerald Paisley and his wife. To their left is Senator Kultras of Alpha Space, to his left Senator Flejeck of Beta Space and on the right of Senator Paisley is Senator Quoltas of Ceta Space and also Senatess Celda of Delta Space. We are no strangers to aliens and although we do not demand it from other races here, we will happily give coordinates of our Core World, Pegasus and offer trade rights to all. But we bring a warning, about a Splinter group of; we are ashamed to say, Pegasiens. They will claim to be your friends, or that they desperately need your aid, or that it is we who have committed heinous acts of violence against them. But it is an elaborate ploy, I hand over to the highest ranking field Commander of the Pegasien Defence Forces, Gold Battalion Commander Savar Magnus, to give you more information on this dangerous faction.”

This President had every trait of an Archon and his show of the elite caste of his people made Deimos feel uncomfortable. He had a distrust of politicians at any level, it was easier to squeeze water from steel than get the truth out of an Archon. However, the man he presented as Savar Magnus carried himself as a warrior.

“The Surlaw Alliance is an organised force of Pyrates, rouge traders and escapees from all corners of the galaxy, backed up by the near limitless resources of Surlaw himself. He was a commander of the Imperial military when the federation successfully rebelled under the empire. He was believed dead until my squad discover he was uniting the pyrates almost 200 years ago. We forestalled him then, but 43 years ago he had amassed his forces, and the first serious battle since the rebellion took place. Although we defeated his combined droid and organic army and most of his armada he escaped along with a sizable force. Since then he has begun to establish an empire of his own, outside Federation territory and is making alliances wherever he can. In his twisted mind he is a Patriot, trying to rebuild the Pegasien Empire, and reclaim the home world Pegasus as the throne world. Beware of this force, as they will corrupt your governments and raid your territory. I will endeavour to answer any further questions on the Surlaw Alliance.”

Rebellion. The thought was almost as alien to Deimos as the others in the room. Of course, there had been dissent and riots throughout Menoetius' history but to openly rise up and fight against the Red Empress? That was.. unthinkable. Even the most free-thinking worker would never think of such treachery.

I would like to point out that two of the races present have, to me at least, demonstrated semi-sentient behaviour, namely the ape Lorna Corvitz, the blue humanoid representing the Pegasus, and Overlord Erishak-Shuroz'Zelsas. I believe the ape heavily relies on such a primitive emotion as 'friendship' to make alliances and achieve her goals: such practice is beneath sentients such as ourselves, the Olori."

"Also, the idea that any race could fight amongst themselves sickens me to the very core, for it is a moronic action, yet according to you, Pegasien, your species has been doing so for some time. You have even admitted that this is a threat to the rest of us. Though I doubt they could harm the Olori, the fact that you allowed this to happen is inexcusable. I have no serious issues with the other races present, although I would like to make a formal request to the two I have just mentioned. I would like the ape to abandon such notion as friendship, and accept that pursuing what is best for your people is more important than being friendly with strangers. The second request is directed to all present: I suggest our first action, rather than disclose home worlds, is to prohibit the Pegasien from this council. I don't know about any of you, but I would want to keep away from the species that presents a risk to my race, no matter how small it may be."

A wide smile played across Deimos' face. The telepathic scum had backed themselves into a corner, forcing a decision between themselves and the Pegasians. Deimos sensed that the others had grated against the Oloris openning statement as much as it had grated him and would be more willing to side with the Pegasians. 

"Though you may not think so, Omega, internal strife happens in the most stable of races, and every strong race we have met have suffered internal strife. What does that speak of your race? Your judgement is off: friendliness is interpreted as a kind and amicable notion with most civilised races, and despite what your incorrect opinion is, it does help with negotiation, and can coexist with the best wishes of a race. Finally, you once again fail to realise that expelling a race from the council is not good for your race. The Surlaws can attack anyone, anywhere, and they would buckle under the forces of several races. The more we know about these foes, the better we can be defended from them, and prohibiting the Pegasiens would not aid us at all. You have proved but two things to me: you have a superiority complex larger than any I know, and you do not know the best way to go about alliances for the best of your race. I vote against prohibiting the Pegasiens. I am sure Zan'Trut agrees."

The cat spoke well, which surprised Deimos. He agreed with much of what it said.

"Have you no honour? If an individual or group is too weak to fight a battle for themselves and they discredit themselves by pleading for another's aid, then any honorable individual would stand beside him and help him regain his dignity by fighting whatever it is that has caused them to prostrate themselves in such a fashion."

The large lizard seemed to be incredibley angered at the Olori's superiority. So not a politician, a true warrior. This surprised Deimos, two of the more alien races seemed to have made some impression on him.

"I apologize, I have misspoken. Allow me to introduce myself. I am Lord Arbiter Ro'Shaal Thel'Kor of the Shi bloodline, leader of the Kai empire and representative of the same race. My people stand for honour and justice, we are the finest warriors that any of you could perceive. Our bravery is absolute, our discipline strong and our skill at arms unmatched. We have made a presence here in order to see which of the races in the universe are noble and strong enough to be allies to the Kai. I currently know little of the strength of any of those present here, but the nobility of some, Is currently in question."

Another smile formed on Deimos' face, Finally, a race with pride in their strength. He may have to see how stong...

“In this matter, I must agree with Su’Jan-Anz’Kull and Lord Arbiter Thel’Kor. Whilst my first thought was that some more clarification would be needed from the Pegasiens regarding the situation with this ‘Surlaw Alliance’, such as the measures they are taking to combat this and the sharing of any information they have on them, such as numbers, disposition and galactic distribution, they should not by any means be represented as lesser than any of the other races gathered here and thus excluded. As Anz’Kull has stated, internal strife happens. Conflict happens. The thing that defines us is how we deal with it. If anything, I think this shows us that the Olori have less ... Emotional range than the rest of those gathered, more mechanical and logical. But not everything is logical, and thus we must account for that.” 

“That being said, there are issues that must be discussed, as any who enter into an alliance with you could become targets of these ‘Pyrates’. Thus, we would need additional information than what you have given us, and it would require, probably, more working than an alliance without these risks, but it is workable. I vote against removing the Galactic Federation of Pegasus from this meeting. In my opinion, they should remain!”

“I have several other issues on what has been said; namely, the locations of home planets. At this time, most of the races represented here do not have peace agreements or alliances agreed. Because of this, I shall be refraining from discussing the location of the beating heart of our society. This is my last word on the subject at this time, and it’s not an issue I will be drawn into discussion on until I am ready. I feel it was foolish of Miss Corvitz to bring this issue up so prematurely, but I will put that down to her relative youth."

“Lord Arbiter Thel’Kor, I would please ask you to refrain from making unsubstantiated claims of military strength in what is meant to be a diplomatic meeting. It sets the wrong tone, and makes you appear ... Boastful. I do not mean to pick at small things, but I am sure smaller issues have sparked wars!”

This one could certainly talk. He had a feeling that the _Nyæn_ would probably be one of the major players if any alliance was made. Thankfully, they seemed intelligent and in keeping with Deimos' own thoughts. He'd wait and see if this would continue.

"I agree with Lord Arbiter Ro'Shaal Thel'Kor, the Olori have clearly showed no humility or nobility within the presence of others. I honour the Kai for saying what had to be said, I could not have said it better myself, and I honour the Pegasien federation for bringing such news to light and essentially acknowledging a weakness. I feel that its better to know now then to learn of the Surlaw's existence with their blades at our throats, since it appears they would have attacked us either way, after this meeting I will spread the news of the rebel's existence to the other Dominions. I fully agree that every race will have encountered disharmony, but it can be conquered, we Mol'Omra'Chai are no different. My personal message to the Olori is that be wary of your hubris, my people have paid that price long ago."

"Since these Pyrates are truly a threat and a moral evil, I will gladly lend my Dominion's warriors to your aid, though you have to be willing to bear my people's...habits. I ask that after this meeting the Pegasien delegation and the Lord Arbiter meet on my shuttle, since he may be interested in aiding the Federation and now for my next suggestion. I already expressed my disapproval of the idea or exchangeing homeworld locations, instead I propose that for now, until we fully trust each other in our alliances, I suggest we make Ortyak III a trading post, if our Zuntrak hosts agree."

Another shock. The Vrikólakas was capable of more than scaring some of the other diplomats, and his proposal to make this world a meeting point for the alliance was a very sound one.

Sensing an end to the opening discussion, Deimos stepped forward again to let his opinion on the Pegasians known.

"I believe that any ambassador here who says that their race has never faced internal conflict is a liar. In fact, the great Empire I represent today was founded on the blood of long dead Menoetians. So expelling the Pegasians from this meeting for having a group of dissenters that may endanger the rest of us is frankly unnecessary. The Olori have shown themselves to think themselves superior to the rest of us here. I for one find it had to be an ally with anyone who believes himself superior."

"Lorna Corvitz speaks of friendship? I have always found that friendship is best made in the fires of battle. If these rebels attack any of us, I am sure we will all discover who are true allies are... And our enemies."


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

The Omega was surprised by the reaction he recieved from the blue feline-the one called Anz'Kull-and from what the Omega could tell, the older Zan'Trut hadn't expected this outbirst either. Forgetting anything he previously thought about the Fel'Ra, the Omega realized how deeply the race believed that emotions like friendship were of use in political matters. Furthermore, the Fel'Ra seemed to defend the Pegasiens despite the fact they are fighting amongst themselves, and that the Omega was suffering from a superiority complex. Zan'Trut's comment, when he called the Olori snobbish, drove the Omega closer to the edge. The platinum Olori became aware of the shield that was materialising over the minds of the other races, in anticipation of whatever he may dare say to the Fel'Ra.

Apparently no one else saw the issue from the Omega's perspective, and they in turn scrutinized him and his race for his words. The Kai, overly confident in their sense of honour, bravery and discipline, all of which the Olori cared little for or even recognize, believed that reclaiming the honour of someone asing for help in a battle against a force they cannot best was more important than preservation. The Mol'Omra'Chai warned him that his arrogance could be his downfall, as if the superiority of the Olori was a curse to themselves. Even the one called Deimos expressed his unwillingness to go along with an alliance with a race who considers themselves superior. Only the Nyæn defended them, but even they refused the idea of banishing the Pegasiens.

Then it hit the Omega. He was, at this time, ruining The Master Plan itself. His race believed that union with other sentient races would finalize The Master Plan layed out by their creators, and when the call for council was made that the time it would be complete was upon them. If the Omega allowed himself to antagonize the Olori any further, then who knows how long the Olori would have to wait for another chance to further The Master Plan? Regardless of his feelings, the Omega had to forge alliances, even if they were fragile. Now sure of what to do, the Omega quickly formulated a speach to help clear the Olori's names, regardless of how much it would actually do to mend the situation.

"I would like to make an apology, my words so far have been taken to be words of spite, rather than words of truth I have assumed them to be. This may be hard to believe, but the Olori have a goal, one which before we could work on by ourselves and without external help. But this is no longer the case. What the Nyæn say is true, we do follow logic over base emotions that other races follow, and it has kept us alive and from internal fighting for thousands of our Generations. But if we are to reach the goal our race is heading towards, then our logic must take the emotions of others into account." the platinum Olori paused, then ended his speech, "I hope you can accept my apology."


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Anz'Kull's outburst had been only one among many. The Olori were quite comfortably in the minority about the Pegasiens, and Anz'Kull was shocked by how some races took the Olori's words. Some with claims of honour, others with more cool responses than the Su'Jan thought possible. 

Then came the most shocking thing all day. Anz'Kull was visibly shocked, and knew that many would be staring at his strange body language if not for the speaker being present. The Olori _apologised_.

"I would like to make an apology, my words so far have been taken to be words of spite, rather than words of truth I have assumed them to be. This may be hard to believe, but the Olori have a goal, one which before we could work on by ourselves and without external help. But this is no longer the case. What the Nyæn say is true, we do follow logic over base emotions that other races follow, and it has kept us alive and from internal fighting for thousands of our Generations. But if we are to reach the goal our race is heading towards, then our logic must take the emotions of others into account." the platinum Olori paused, then ended his speech, "I hope you can accept my apology."

Before Anz'Kull could open his mouth, Zan'Trut responded.

"The Fel'Ra accept the apology of the Olori. We in turn apologise for any insults or perceived hostility, implied or otherwise. In addition to this, we have come to several decisions - that the negotiations should be finished before any worlds are revealed, and that the revelation of homeworlds should be optional. Finally, we propose that we should leave by race, as to protect the location of our transport craft. All in the name of safety, of course, so that any underlying hostility does not have chance to bear fruits of destruction. 

"We also mean to inform you of the Plo'Dest, as we know them. Though Plo'Pa is technically a world controlled by the Fel'Ra, the Plo'Dest as a species survive. They breed rapidly, and can infest a world with 6 in less than 3 years. They are also very cunning and physically mighty. Finally, to make matters worse, they use star-based energy in their weapons. They are very formidable and aggressive foes. Our reason for invading Plo'Pa was to wipe out the Plo'Dest, we have no less that 17 recorded incidents of their aggression to peaceful races. 

"They still attack us, and a group of them lay hidden and attacked us as we arrived. We successfully eliminated the threat of them, but many more still may lie in wait for us on the plains. Deal with them how you like, as long as you stay cautious, assuming you go to the plains." Zan'Trut looked at Kaedae for recognition, which was soon found. He continued.

"We mean this as a warning, and welcome any questions on the subject."


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

After listening to the different ravings and curses and strange words tossed at each other in anger and other emotions. The ambassador was puzzled.

This was starting to gnaw at his mind and when a slight pause was noticeable in the meeting hall, he took his chance.

"-Me is very confused, you speak of battle and strife and a past littered with pain. The men of steel and flesh (pointing at the menotians) accuse me of being a liar, even when i have not spoken.
All get angry over valid points made by the metal spheres, and then ignore it...." The ambassador holds his head for a split second or two, trying to make sense of everything.

-"I must ask since i do not understand. What are these `rebels` you speak of. And why do you spawn them if they are not of use..... why not assimilate them if they are of trouble, that would strengthen your hives and feed your workers."

Most in the hall was shocked or confused, the bugs said something. They had not said anything during the entire meeting, most had forgotten their presence, except the few who had empty stomachs.

-"As with the Plo'dest you speak of, are they rebels? Are they going to attack a hive? If such i must warn the queens, must warn quickly..... Rebels, dangerous things spawned by all aliens, but not from some. Me is confused...."

It was clear the ambassador was troubled, he groaned and rubbed his head and hands nervously, the latter part of the last sentence he mostly mumbled and began to look for a way down from the platform he was on. The two warriors extending and shaking their chitin flaps to create a shield for their ambassador, hissing and snapping in the air.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Ædani listened to the words that were projected directly into his head, nodding at what he heard. When Dur’fa’e spoke to the other four Fædanærie as well, he allowed homself a slight chuckle as they started, expressions of shock, and slight awe, adorning the faces of the, normally, stoically expressionless politicians. 

_*“Do not be afraid of my voice. My people communicate this way as we ourselves have no way of talking like you do. I speak to you all on behalf of my people, the Flusen. My name is Dur’fa’e and I am a representative of Tribe Jamina, one of the tree tribes that make up the Flusen. I and a small group of my people, no more than thirty in total, have travelled to your world to retrieve something of great worth to my people, an asteroid shard. We come in peace as this is our first encounter with any race other than our own. We mean you no harm and if you wish me and my people gone you must just say and we will leave and never return. But I hope you do not, for I wish to see your world and help you in any way I can. If there is anything you wish me to tell you or do then just say he word. I hope our races can grow strong with the help of each other.”*_ The Generaux saw his four peers exchange a look as the Flusen representative spoke, but what they were thinking he couldn’t tell, and suddenly he wasn’t too sure about the meetings outcome. 

_*“The meeting you speak of sounds of great interest to me as it seems there are a great many species that we were previously unaware of. I hope they are all as friendly and welcoming as yours.
“These tests you speak of I will be willing to take, if you say they are ok then I will trust your word. If there are a great many races then I suspect there will be others with powers like yours so it would be an honour to give you the power t protect yourself against them, or at least detect their presence.
“If you have no wish to speak to the Chief I understand. I have been granted permission to be the voice of the Flusen and so on matters such as these I am the highest authority if there are no chiefs present.
“Of the asteroid shard I agree you would have records, although the other shards we have found have been home to Flusen in deep hibernation we have no experience with shards further afield. I would be interested in your method of finding the asteroid shard and again would be willing to take the test. Although I sense my people have nearly found it I would gladly let you examine my energy signature, lest you learn something we do not know ourselves. 
“Any questions you have for me I will be glad to answer as this is a truly wonderful experience for me and I would be glad to pass on knowledge that might aid you in some way.
“Your wisdom is sound and I will complete the two tasks you set to the best of my ability. Lead the way and I will follow.”*_

Ædani nodded once more, and stood, waiting for the attention to focus on him. When it was, he took a deep breath, before speaking. “OK, so we have now heard from Dur’fa’e of the Flusen,” at this, he nodded towards the alien speaker, “and it is time for us to decide whether or not we will allow them to remain here. I think I have already made my stance on this clear. I vote that they stay, but it’s not a spur of the moment decision. I know alien species, I have fought and spoken with them, against them. I have a good feeling about the Flusen. 
“So, gentlemen, it is time for you to make your decision.” Ædani stopped and stood at the head of the table, and looked to each side, nodded, and then looked at Dur’fa’e. _‘Whatever their decision, you shall find your lost kin,’_ he said inside his mind, sure that the representative could hear him. For the next ten minutes, he said nothing, and nothing was said to him, whilst the other Nyæni leaders murmured amongst themselves, so it was almost a shock to him when a small cough came from the man sat to his right.

“Generaux Ædani, we are ready.” With that, the men went around and each gave their standpoint, giving a short summary of their views. When the last, Fædanærie-Elect Fedentia, had spoken, Ædani let out a long, ragged breath, and smiled at Dur’fa’e.

“That makes it official. Dur’fa’e, of Tribe Jamina, representative of the Flusen, I, Fædanærie-Elect Generaux Ædani Fieralra of Niindal, grant you the Rights of Visitation upon Niindal, until such a time when an official sanction by the Council of the Nyæn.” Another smile, broader, broke out upon his face. “Until then, I bid you welcome!” 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
An hour later, Ædani had managed to take Dur’fa’e through the formalities that accompanied the granting of Rights of Visitation, and had taken another trip across the city in a Sheinta to the labs of Ærbitus Ferælo. “Now, Dur’fa’e, the tests are very simple. In truth, all you have to do is stand in the room through that door there,” he began with a gesture to the metallic portal to his left, “and think. Of anything you want. The scanning equipment should then do the rest, and the Ferælo here will tell us what the results are. If they could help us, we will immediately transfer the search spectrum to be included in the satellite scanning, and search for this asteroid shard. Do you have any questions, before we begin?”

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
_*"I agree with Lord Arbiter Ro'Shaal Thel'Kor, the Olori have clearly showed no humility or nobility within the presence of others. I honour the Kai for saying what had to be said, I could not have said it better myself, and I honour the Pegasien federation for bringing such news to light and essentially acknowledging a weakness. I feel that its better to know now then to learn of the Surlaw's existence with their blades at our throats, since it appears they would have attacked us either way, after this meeting I will spread the news of the rebel's existence to the other Dominions. I fully agree that every race will have encountered disharmony, but it can be conquered, we Mol'Omra'Chai are no different. My personal message to the Olori is that be wary of your hubris, my people have paid that price long ago. Since these Pyrates are truly a threat and a moral evil, I will gladly lend my Dominion's warriors to your aid, though you have to be willing to bear my people's...habits. I ask that after this meeting the Pegasien delegation and the Lord Arbiter meet on my shuttle, since he may be interested in aiding the Federation and now for my next suggestion ... I already expressed my disapproval of the idea or exchanging homeworld locations, instead I propose that for now, until we fully trust each other in our alliances, I suggest we make Ortyak III a trading post, if our Zuntrak hosts agree.”*_

Kædæ nodded at the idea of a trading post, deciding he would let others speak before he put forward his views again, thinking _‘We do not need to be seen as overbearing before alliances are even suggested at this meeting, but it is an interesting idea; offering your own military strength before even hearing details of your proposed enemies strengths and dispositions.’_ 

He then turned his attention back to the room in general, following the conversation as it shifted from speaker to speaker; from Deimos, to the Omega, to Zan’Trut and the œnalien, or ‘Bug’. 

_*"I believe that any ambassador here who says that their race has never faced internal conflict is a liar. In fact, the great Empire I represent today was founded on the blood of long dead Menoetians. So expelling the Pegasians from this meeting for having a group of dissenters that may endanger the rest of us is frankly unnecessary. The Olori have shown themselves to think themselves superior to the rest of us here. I for one find it had to be an ally with anyone who believes himself superior.
“Lorna Corvitz speaks of friendship? I have always found that friendship is best made in the fires of battle. If these rebels attack any of us, I am sure we will all discover who are true allies are... And our enemies."*_

The Nyæni representative rolled his eyes slightly at the last statement. _‘Melodrama seems to be the norm here,’_ he told himself, before his breath was stolen, for the Omega was the next speaker:-

_*"I would like to make an apology, my words so far have been taken to be words of spite, rather than words of truth I have assumed them to be. This may be hard to believe, but the Olori have a goal, one which before we could work on by ourselves and without external help. But this is no longer the case. What the Nyæn say is true, we do follow logic over base emotions that other races follow, and it has kept us alive and from internal fighting for thousands of our Generations. But if we are to reach the goal our race is heading towards, then our logic must take the emotions of others into account.
“I hope you can accept my apology."*_

_‘It’s gratifying to see that my perception is still as sharp as ever,’_ he told himself, still slightly shocked at the revelation that the Omega had the ability to apologise. Then a thought hit him, _‘Or is it merely a reflex tool to agree with us when they feel that their ‘goal’ is slipping beyond their reach ... ’_ Shaking his head, he told himself to stop being paranoid, but the lingering doubt remained throughout the words of the next two speakers.

_*"The Fel'Ra accept the apology of the Olori. We in turn apologise for any insults or perceived hostility, implied or otherwise. In addition to this, we have come to several decisions - that the negotiations should be finished before any worlds are revealed, and that the revelation of homeworlds should be optional. Finally, we propose that we should leave by race, as to protect the location of our transport craft. All in the name of safety, of course, so that any underlying hostility does not have chance to bear fruits of destruction. 
"We also mean to inform you of the Plo'Dest, as we know them. Though Plo'Pa is technically a world controlled by the Fel'Ra, the Plo'Dest as a species survive. They breed rapidly, and can infest a world with 6 in less than 3 years. They are also very cunning and physically mighty. Finally, to make matters worse, they use star-based energy in their weapons. They are very formidable and aggressive foes. Our reason for invading Plo'Pa was to wipe out the Plo'Dest, we have no less that 17 recorded incidents of their aggression to peaceful races. 
"They still attack us, and a group of them lay hidden and attacked us as we arrived. We successfully eliminated the threat of them, but many more still may lie in wait for us on the plains. Deal with them how you like, as long as you stay cautious, assuming you go to the plains." Zan'Trut looked at Kaedae for recognition, which was soon found. He continued.
"We mean this as a warning, and welcome any questions on the subject."*_

_*"Me is very confused, you speak of battle and strife and a past littered with pain. The men of steel and flesh accuse me of being a liar, even when I have not spoken. All get angry over valid points made by the metal spheres, and then ignore it ...
"I must ask since I do not understand. What are these ‘rebels’ you speak of. And why do you spawn them if they are not of use ... Why not assimilate them if they are of trouble, that would strengthen your hives and feed your workers.
"As with the Plo'Dest you speak of, are they rebels? Are they going to attack a hive? If such I must warn the queens, must warn quickly..... Rebels, dangerous things spawned by all aliens, but not from some. Me is confused...."*_

The reaction of the two Bugs that accompanied this representative of what had appeared to be a semi-sentient species, at best, put Kædæ at edge, and the Snæren guards took half a step forward, and unobtrusively flexed their muscles, warming up in case of a fight. Taking a deep breath, he formed his thoughts and then vocalised them,

“My first point here is that the Olori representative have the gratitude of the Nyæni representative for their apology, which is accepted.
“Secondly, Ambassador for the œnalien,” he began, gesturing at the Bug, “I would ask that you, ahem, ask those accompanying you to settle themselves. Their reaction to your own words do not, with respect, foster encouragement from myself, nor, I am sure, some others here. 
“However, I will try and answer some of the points you have put forwards as best I can, and hope that I do not overstep any boundaries; if I do, I sincerely apologise,” he said, a nod of the head directed, individually, to each ambassadorial representative.. 
“Firstly, we were not so much angry or shocked over _what_ the Omega, representative of the Olori, said, but so much the intention behind his words ... To refuse a civilisation entry because of their circumstances would be ... Uncivilised, as far as I am concerned. 
“Secondly, these rebels are a faction of the civilisation that would have things done differently, because they are not happy with how the administration governs, or what their economic state is, or for many other reasons. I am guessing that they would not allow themselves to be ‘assimilated’ unless severe concessions were made on behalf of the Pegasiens. The Nyæn had similar issues when settling on new planets; there is often no easy solution such as the one you have suggested.” He turned to Savar, and explained his thoughts, “You said that this ‘Surlaw’ fought under the old Pegasien Empire? It appears to me that he would not willingly rejoin you under the current, democratic structure of your Federation ...
“And thirdly, the Plo’Dest sound to me to be a distinct race that the Fel’Ra have been in a state of aggression with for a number of years. I must admit to never having met their kind, nor, to my knowledge, have any Nyæn. 
“Whilst there is no definite knowledge the Plo’Dest will attack your ... Hives,” _‘Which are most likely on the inhabited worlds of other races,’_ he thought sourly, “It would most likely be a reasonable precaution to assume it would be a possibility.” He turned back to Anz’Kull and Zan’Trut, and nodded his head humbly. “I hope that is correct, and that I have not in some way caused offence.” Finally having said his piece to the Bug, he cleared his mind of them for the time being. _‘Now, onto other matters ...’_ 

“Now, on the Mol'Omra'Chai proposition of a trading post here, I agree. We can all prosper through trade without endangering our homeworlds. I would add to this proposal the following, however - There should be a limited military facility here, with an equal weighting of members from each member civilisation, to both dissuade other, potentially hostile forces, from attacking and to stop any who have joined from deciding to take what is here through force. There should also be a permanent ambassadorial facility created, for the ease of racial communications. Beyond that, it would need to be decided _what_ could be traded. 
“For example, the Nyæn have developed Uundairn technology, but I feel it would be in our best interests to keep _how_ we create it to ourselves. However, it is possible we could sell the crystals that are created and adapt your technology. This is only an example, but I am sure there are others who would have similar misgivings about the trade of precious items ...”

A breath shuddered out of his ancient body, _‘I am not used to talking this much anymore,’_ he thought to himself, with a slight shake of his head.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

After his speech Savar bowed his head respectfully and stepped back, what followed was nothing like what he expected. The seven foot platinum Olori spoke in the assembled races’ minds, and told of their disgust at civil war and emotions in general, and requested the ousting of the Pegasiens from this council! Savar smiled slightly to himself, thinking how ridiculous it was for the Olori to have survived the many perils of the galaxy with such an attitude, and to speak so of Surlaw and their ‘relationship’ with the GFP, when they knew next to nothing of them! He suddenly remembered the telepathic races present, and blocked his thoughts from them using the techniques taught to him by an ancient monk in the mountains of Pegasus, he was one of very few to even know such a man existed.

As the remaining races introduced themselves with most speaking against the Olori, again the majority offered their support to Pegasus. He suppressed another smile, holding his mouth in a sly smirk, the right side of his mouth just turning up. He looked in humorous surprise, and with kindness, at the Kai representative’s outburst, as the reptilian alien shouted dishonour at the Olori. As six more races spoke Savar listened and as the bugs finished he leaned over to the president and spoke quietly;

“Are going to take this one or am I?”

“Oh I think this one is fairly military, I’ll leave it to your long experience of avoiding conflict and compounding friendship.” Smiled the president, “The floor is yours.” He said sweeping an arm across the space in front of him on the disc. Savar nodded gently “Riiiight…” he mused, considering further his response.

As Savar stepped forwards once more and listened to the Nyæn he realised although they were discussing and arguing about them, the attention had drifted from his party. He wasn’t bothered by it, but he needed their focus again, time for something… flashy…

Feeling the weight of his broadsword on his back he slowly and silently reached back with his right hand to the handle of the sheathed blade, poking out above his left shoulder. He grasped it near the hilt and felt the familiar moulded grip, he pulled. As he pulled the shining engraved blade from its scabbard, he angled it to make a soft, but ignorable _shhhhling!_ And pointing it at the dome high above, activated it from his neural net. With a flash and a loud burning sound the blade seemed to catch fire in a huge flame, burning for a couple seconds before the flame died as the sword continued to glow, humming slightly. As it was happening Savar had looked round the room, now he had their attention. ( :likeaboss: )

Savar deactivated his sword and slid it back into its sheath. Smiling once more he cleared his throat and spoke warmly;
“My friends! I would like to make a few things more clear. The Surlaw Alliance; are NOT part of our society, they left it and all it stands for. We do not believe it is infighting as they are, for lack of a better word, disowned.”
He turned to the floating orbs and spoke; “Olori, the psyche of your race is significantly different from that of most here, thus leading to much confusion and angst. We ask all to keep such things in mind, on the most part we are all strangers here, and should understand each other before forming opinions! However we, accept your apology.” He turned back to the room at large and continued.

“There are many powerful and well known races here, some have heard of others and some have not. As far as I am aware, the Zuntrak have requested our presence for the purpose of establishing a republic of worlds. We as a people would like to remain separate from the republic, as we believe this could bring Surlaw down on top of them. His power grows daily and it is our burden to bear. However we are not against this idea of the Republic, we see ourselves as arbiters of peace and morality and will work with the Republic if asked. We have always be quick to befriend people and accept new races to our society. Even those such as you, Olori.” He smiled humorously at them, and then he added “I mean no offence of course!”

Savar cleared his throat and turned to the bugs, a little shiver ran through him and the president looked at him questionably.

“Ambassador for The Hive, your races psyche is ever more different from that of the Olori and the others here. Your race is mentally unchanged from that of less evolved insect hives, and therefore is inherently different to that of humanoid races. And so ask you humbly to endure are alien ways!”
He turned to the Vrikólakas.

“I believe I speak for the President when I say that we will gladly meet you aboard your shuttle, if the Kai representatives agree? I hope you will not be offended if I bring my guards? After all he is our leader and my superiors would be most annoyed if I did not!”

“I also agree whole heartedly with your suggestion of a trading post here on Ortyak III as do the delegate of my party and likely many here.”
He turned back to the room at large;

“To all delegates gathered here, although I mean not to be so pretentious to suggest that any of you would, I ask that you do not ally with the GFP and not the proposed Republic simply because we have an enemy! We are not in the immediate need of aid! For those of you who asked what steps we are taking, we are doing plenty to secure our federation and keep Surlaw out of others hair! I hope you all understand my meaning in what I have said.”
I would like to add that we mean no ill will to any here, and hope for mutually beneficial peace to all!”

_But just how likely is that?_ Savar asked himself… he breathed deeply and finished with;

“And to all of you again I ask to return, for the moment at least, to the matter that we were summoned here for. Who will join the republic? Who will not? Zuntrak! I believe it is your turn to speak!”

He nodded and stepped back, _Now we're getting somewhere…_ he thought.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

The large hall was an ordered cacophony. Each and every race had its own views and problems, leading to others being incapable of understanding their predicaments and feelings. The Zuntrak, being the old race they are, did not interject much, but instead merely sat back and listened, waiting for a time to say the words. Conflict of all kinds was inevitable. 

Eventually, the room fell silent. This was the chance. The aged Zuntrak began to speak.

“If these Plo’Dest and Surlaws do pose a threat to the alliance, how should we, as an alliance, should it proceed, begin to deal with them?”
The room once again erupted into conversation. 

------------------------------------------------------------------
Zan’Trut heard the Zuntrak’s words, and quickly processed them. Just before any other could speak, he broadcasted his thought-speech to everyone. 

_“The Plo’Dest, for want of a better word, are stupid. They do have engineers and leaders who can make good use of this, however. I would suggest use of defensive, shielded troops at the front, supported by the best possible snipers to take out said engineers and leaders to disorganise them. From there, it is possible to make short work of them. That said, they are cunning – do not underestimate them.

“I would think the Surlaws would make a stronger opponent. Would our Pegasien friends like to advise us about them?”_

(*OOC*: Short update, but we’re working on big stuff. Politics ahoy!)


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

the conversations lasted a while and thankfully there was no hostilities as of yet.as the room fell silent the eyes turned to the Zuntrak.

"if these plo'dest and surlaws do pose a threat to the alliance,how should we as an alliance,should it proceed,begin to deal with them.we know not all of you will join the alliance but answers to a question like this will show for definate the personalities of each of our great nations."

the room once again turned to conversation and the zuntrak once again fell silent.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Kædæ listened impassively as the Zuntrak spoke, and then cleared his throat and spoke loud and clear. *"I maintain that, if an alliance is formed,"* and whilst saying this he fixed the Zuntrak representative with a pointed look, *"that a task force, with members of all alliance members, should be constructed. Under a combined leadership, I have no doubt that a task force could break the back of these ... Outlaws and enemies."*


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

The Compact delegation waited patiently whilst insults and threats were hurled across the room, Lorna felt like the entire room was on the verge of a collapse into chaos and couldn't help but wonder if everything was going exactly to the Zuntrak's plan - whatever the feth that was. Lev Kellum followed the salvos of supposed 'negotiations' with distinct curiosity and poorly hidden amusement, he always loved watching the politicians in action. However, his eyes widenned in shock at the Pegasiens' speech, 

"...The Surlaw Alliance is an organised force of Pyrates, rouge traders and escapees from all corners of the galaxy...” _Idiots!_

"Oh feth." moaned Lorna, and glanced over at Kellum to realise he had reached the same conclusion as her. The Admiral was fuming, the Pegasiens were in the midst of a civil war against a significant foe and they brought not only one of their highest military commanders, a number of high ranking political officials, but also their god-damned _President_ to a meeting at which representatives from a number of their potentialy future allies would be present?! By the Homeworld, when was their giant 'bomb us here' sign supposed to be delivered into orbit?! 
"Admiral, how long?" Kellum ran a number of calculations in his head, "She can reach orbit in 24 hours if we abandon subtlety." Corvitz nodded her head, "Don't come that close yet, we don't want to ruffle any more feathers than we need to." "Aye-aye ma'am."
Kellum clicked on his communicator and instructed the VI to raise Gorgov, "Gov? Yeah the feth might've just hit the fan. I want you to bring her in to the inner system, but make sure you bugger'd keep a full orbit between yourself and the Zuntrak planet before I give you a green light." Lev hesitated for a second before issuing his next order, "I want the men on standby for battlestations if worst comes to worst, and get CAP in the air, I don't want to be surprised."

Lorna Corvitz rubbed her temples as the discussion rolled on and things got from bad to worse. The Fel'Ra decided it was prudent to inform them that they too had a foe, the 'Plo'dest' and had in fact already been attacked _on the Zuntrak planet._ Regardless, Lorna began to analyse her options, the military side of things would have to be handled by Kellum; she had her own job to get on with. Finally the Zuntrak restored order to the borderline debacle and attempted to get the talks back on track. It was the Nyaen who spoke first, and Lorna couldn't help but grin at the Faedenarie's words, he was no light weight, that was for sure. Corvitz waited for her rival to finish before addressing the assembly once more herself.
"I agree whole heartedly with my Nyaen counterpart." _Let's see them not act surprised to that one._ "As I understand it, this world is not safe from hostile forces' machinations, who may not necessarily wish to allow any possible alliance to get off the ground." She paused for a moment to allow the other representatives to draw their own conclusions from what she'd said. "However, the Compact does have a warship present in the outer system which is capable of reaching orbit within 24 hours and can form the foundation of a temporary task force, the purpose of which is to maintain a defense of these talks until a more suitable force can be established." Lorna didn't expect many of the other delegations to like the idea of a foreign naval vessel in orbit above the planet, but she was sure that they wouldn't mind having it on hand just in case. However, during her speech Lorna cast an almost unnoticeable glance towards the Nyaen delegation; its meaning was clear - don't try anything foolish.

Raising her hand to stop any outbursts, Lorna continued, "I put this forward to the floor for your decision, we mean no threat and the vessel will remain a sizeable distance form the planet if that is what is decided. I would however, like to return to the matter of the proposed trading post and declare the Compact's support for such an undertaking. In addition to this, I would like to also apologise if my earlier propsition of sharing the location of our respective homeworlds was taken as offensive or provocative. Regardless, I have been instructed by the Compact assembly to provide each of the representatives gathered here today with a map indicating the Compact's recognised sphere of influence," Lorna instructed her personal messaging terminal to send copies of the star maps to each of the representatives, "so as to help pre-empt any potential border disagreements." The map was roughly spherical, but did not show the locations of any settled Compact planets, and was intended to inform the other nations of the areas which the Compact considered to be under its jurisdiction. Of course, Lorna neglected to mention certain inaccuracies within the map which extended significantly beyond actual colonised Compact space - for security reasons of course. Once more Lorna smiled warmly towards the Nyaen delegates, curious to see how they would react to known Nyaen territory being included within the Compact's sphere of influence. If they made an objection, then they would be inadvertently revealing their own location to the others gathered at the meeting, a slip up that could potentially aid the Compact greatly. "I hand over once more to you, Zuntrak."


----------

